# Damaged's Builds



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

G'day all, im from south australia, ive been a lurking this forum for a few years.
and like what i see here lots of talent and awesome builds.
some of you may have seen my builds else where, i figured you guys would like some of my builds.

here some pics let me know what you think


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

damn son! i've seen some of your stuff on another forum... i love the lincoln and the 720... nice stuff man, real nice... what's on the trunk of the continental?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

cool pic with water or whatever that is 


rides look good


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

lookin good bro. that 60 vette looks mean as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Real nice looking builds. Welcome to LIL.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

welcome to LIL, nice builds!! im diggin that 720!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to the fun bro! LIL is the place to be!



I'm diggin' your builds and photography, keep 'em commin'!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

thanks fella's 

lower_case_j, nothing on the trunk of lincoln just a reflection

BODINE, reflective pics are shot in water



some more pics





































1953 FJ Holden (aussie car)


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 15 2010, 06:17 PM~17500601
> *G'day all, im from south australia, ive been a lurking this forum for a few years.
> and like what i see here lots of talent and awesome builds.
> some of you may have seen my builds else where, i figured you guys would like some of my builds.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

last pics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Really nice builds....
I really like that 53 FJ Holden...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE BUILDS. DO YOU HAVE THEM SITTING IN WATER?


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

YOUR BUILD ARE THE SHIZZ TO THE NIZZZ :cheesy: lol


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work i dig the aussie whips :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Clean builds. I'll have to try the reflection pics. some time.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

welcome to lil really nice builds and nice reflection pics.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 15 2010, 07:52 PM~17500814
> *last pics
> 
> 
> ...



very fuckin nice builds bro this impala is a beast thanks for posting :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2010, 05x:33 PM~17500697
> *Welcome to the fun bro! LIL is the place to be!
> I'm diggin' your builds and photography, keep 'em commin'!
> *


X2


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and cheers for the comments.i know my rides aint all lowriders,i figured you guys would appreciate seeing something different hope you are all cool with that.


ive seen a few choppers somewhere in here in the past

just thought id share one i built


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

more pics of chopper



















if there is any rides you would like to see more of pics let me know.
i will put some more and all aussie cars in one post


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

some more pics of aussie cars 

Holden HK Monaro



























Holden HK Premier



























Holden HK Ute/pick-up




































Holden HQ Monaro



























Holden FC 



























Holden FJ special


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 15 2010, 06:52 PM~17500814
> *last pics
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: ilove your style man , clean .... i like the mirror effect on your photoshoot


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 16 2010, 02:22 AM~17503860
> *more pics of chopper
> 
> 
> ...


hella nice


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

other builds


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

were the hell did you come from those look real!!!!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

thanks chawps and kustombuilder

thanks sweetdreamer, i am from the land down under south australia


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that chopper is sick bro! and welcome to the family bro


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 16 2010, 02:52 AM~17500814
> *last pics
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT ALOT 

NICE AND CLEAN CARS MAN


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 15 2010, 08:52 PM~17500814
> *last pics
> 
> 
> ...


is this a die cast an the 64?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i really like this one alot keep up the sweet work..


























[/quote]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 18 2010, 01:23 AM~17524205
> *thanks chawps and kustombuilder
> 
> thanks sweetdreamer, i am from the land down under south australia
> *


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

thanks fella's



> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 19 2010, 12:26 AM~17525647
> *is this a die cast an the 64?
> *


:yes: with detail paintwork done on the interior's 

61


















64's, no box art for these


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 18 2010, 10:00 AM~17525930
> *
> *


64's are nice .....there all nice!!! what am i talkin bout:thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the great work an keep the pix flyin....


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

thanks man, will have some wips soon


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

killer builds those holdens are badass i love the lines of some of em alot better than the american cars...the holden fj special is my fav...


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

hey mate where did the holdens come from i have been after them for years your others look sick i see you like to use leaf a bit


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice builds up in here


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G+Oct 14 2010, 04:21 AM~18799899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Just an update to my topic and current wips

Custom chopper from L.I.L chopper build-off 





































Current wips
60 fleetside chopped 3mm sectioned 9mm



























53 chev belair custom,Lindberg hopper sectioned 7mm




























Another custom chopper


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Love the W.I.P. pics bro ! Keep us posted !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 15 2010, 11:50 AM~18813625
> *Love the W.I.P. pics bro ! Keep us posted !
> 
> *


Thanks bro, updates as they happen


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro... That truck looks low as hell and even lower with the chop and section job done to it...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

man shit is looking really good in here  keep up the hard work...

that chopper for the lil build off... looks real!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Oct 15 2010, 12:30 PM~18814099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro,now we are having some better weather here in Aus will be putting in the hours and getting builds happening and done.
just hope the current chopper im building turns out ok


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Small update on the 53 chev.
more body work done,still more to do. Then prep for primer followed by more prep and primer then hopefully some colour


----------



## Sethokc14 (Dec 26, 2009)

im diggin most of yo rides where u get ur models from


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

that FC and the '61 impala are killer man!

really looking forward to see these chopped and sectioned ones progress too, keep it up!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 15 2010, 08:24 AM~18818484
> *Small update on the 53 chev.
> more body work done,still more to do. Then prep for primer followed by more prep and primer then hopefully some colour
> 
> ...


man that bad boy looks streatched out!! :thumbsup: lookin good, the chop top fits nice!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sethokc14+Oct 16 2010, 05:05 AM~18820113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, was lucky the 53 was already chopped


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 17 2010, 10:50 PM~17524006
> *other builds
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: the nova is really nice, the charger looks real. :wow: nice work


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks olskoolkaddy,
charger  umm its a challenger


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Got some primer on the 53


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cha-ching! :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Update

So while i wait for putty to dry on the 53 chev.
I started to fab a frame and setup for the 60 fleetside,this is the first time ive tried scratch-building something like this but im trying.

Big thankyou to 06150xlt for providing the kick ass tutorial helped out heaps :thumbsup:

This is my attempt so far :ugh:





















































Still got heaps to do,more braces etc. Then do a set up for the front.
Just thought i share sum pics to show progress so far.Comments, criticism, tips and techniques are welcome.
Let me know what ya think i need all the help i can get.

Much props to you fella's that do this type of stuff all the time,dont know how ya's do it.I found it to be challenging as.

To much inspiration on this forum which motivates ya to try.Thankyou to all members of the L.I.L model car community.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: ...that is some very impressive work bro !


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

man that chassis is lookin tight! did you make the bags from o-rings or..?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Oct 20 2010, 12:06 AM~18849593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks b_moneystyles,yeah bro the bags are o-rings.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 19 2010, 10:06 AM~18849593
> *:wow:  ...that is some very impressive work bro !
> *



x2


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Update
more work done on frame/chassis
































































still heaps to do,but getting there.
thinking of adding more braces to the back half ?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

awesome work on that frame..!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 23 2010, 07:28 AM~18887258
> *Update
> more work done on frame/chassis
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: great job on that frame :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Everything up in here gets my...*


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thankyou for the reply's and comments much appreciated.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin awesome bro. not bad for a first time.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 23 2010, 10:28 AM~18887258
> *Update
> more work done on frame/chassis
> 
> ...


nice frame work...like how u got it lookin. i know its gonna come out good...keep up da good work. laterz... :wow:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Oct 24 2010, 08:29 AM~18889216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot bro, hope it turns out good, painting frame is going to be the tricky part.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Got some more work done on the frame.
engine mount,gear box mount done and added more frame work.













































About 70% done,just need to do some work to the body so i can work out a few things to finish the frame.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 24 2010, 08:52 AM~18892832
> *Got some more work done on the frame.
> engine mount,gear box mount done and added more frame work.
> 
> ...



Damn man...That is very niiiice.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> thanks bro,
> il admit it has been very challenging,having to make some things 2 or 3 times to get them to look right.but its been fun so far.
> 
> 
> thats the life of a scratchbuilder, some parts may get built munerous times just so it looks right. Hell just taking your time with it will create a badass piece like your doin up.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 24 2010, 08:52 AM~18892832
> *Got some more work done on the frame.
> engine mount,gear box mount done and added more frame work.
> 
> ...


dis frame work is wicked bro'...looks really good :wow: cant wait to c it n paint an wit a body. keep up da good work...laterz.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments bro's

progress update

Test fitted body to frame and discovered a few issue's, and had to add an extension to the lower edge of body


















Adding the extension caused a step in the panels so i used some epoxy putty to fill the step









Sanded,blend and smoothed the putty,also wanted to reshaped the wheel arch









More sanding and blending,also added extension to the front and rescribe lower half of door lines


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

And here's a quick mock up of how it looks so far













































In the pic above do you Guys reckon i should make the wheel arch/openings smaller ? i think the front ones are to wide ?
Also any colour suggestions ?

Here is a pic of what it looked like before the mods


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 26 2010, 08:00 AM~18910507
> *And here's a quick mock up of how it looks so far
> 
> 
> ...


u really puttin n some work bro'...very nice body work u put into it. :wow:


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

front wheel arch does seem a bit wide in that shot..

you are making some good progress on this, its looks real nice :thumbsup: 

as for colours, man i can't even make up my own mind for my build at the moment haha!

candy orange with plenty of flake would be killer though.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man, this is killer!! 

Yeah the front is a bit wide, maybe make it match up with the rear?? As far as paint goes, hit up Gary Seeds and maybe he can give you some good ideas.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles+Oct 27 2010, 11:40 AM~18916398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro,
i done some work on the wheel arch's/openings check out pic below.
With the rims being small it kinda makes openings look to wide?
So do i just pm Gary about paint ideas ?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

dam forgot to put pic in previous post
wheel arch/opening changed









do you guys thinks it looks better?, il gets some primer on so it will be one colour and look better and not so patchy.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

yep thats looking good, definatly needs that little bit filled in with those wheels


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 26 2010, 03:00 PM~18910507
> *And here's a quick mock up of how it looks so far
> 
> 
> ...



Hey that looks good


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks DJ-roy

Applied primer, looks better now not so patchy but showed up a few areas that will need some putty/filler.





























Going to take a break from the body work for awhile im sick of sanding, so next stage in the build try make a firewall, interior tub and side panels for the bed.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 26 2010, 06:00 AM~18910507
> *And here's a quick mock up of how it looks so far
> 
> 
> ...


Truck is looking good.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 27 2010, 08:34 AM~18920493
> *Thanks DJ-roy
> 
> Applied primer, looks better now not so patchy but showed up a few areas that will need some putty/filler.
> ...


all dat work u put into is off da hook bro'...very nice body work. :wow: cant wait to c da paint job wit all dat work...
keep up da good work bro'...laterz.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks much better with the wheel wells filled in. 

To get ahold of Gray Seeds, just send him a PM.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments ,pm'd Gary just waiting to hear back from him

Do you fella's have some suggestions as to how i should shape the wheel arch's on bed inner side panels. tyres will be exposed

im not sure if i should match the outside with a small arch on top of that for tyre clearnce or have them shaped to match the wheel and tyre ??


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

real nice job !!!! way cool ! candy or pearl gold for sure !!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Gary and cheers for the colour suggestion will go with the gold :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Update with progress

Small amount of work done, started to fab interior tub

trans tunnel and floor pan









firewall,door panels and going to try make a custom dash









test fit


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

man thats amazing  hopefully ill get a chance to work on mine again soon


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Serious bidness up in hurrrr.

Props for the fab work.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 31 2010, 09:46 AM~18951988
> *Update with progress
> 
> Small amount of work done, started to fab interior tub
> ...


trucks lookin killer bro!! whats the hood look like?! did you pancake it or is it stock?! :0


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]+Nov 1 2010, 10:05 AM~18954489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, all shall be revealed soon,just trying to get some other parts of the build out the way first


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

that thing is a BEAST!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Nov 1 2010, 11:04 PM~18957270
> *that thing is a BEAST!!!
> *


Thanks coleman

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Got the all the major fab done on the frame just need to work out the radiator set up then start to add brackets and attachment points for all the small stuff





































And a quick mock to see how it looks so far


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great so far!! One thing I see that may be a problem is if you're going to use that engine, put the headers together and tack them on the engine to make sure it'll all fit in there because it looks like you won't have much room.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

that chassis is awesome!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Nov 2 2010, 08:16 AM~18960373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

awesome work bro'...looks really nice. like how dat interior tub is comin along...keep up da good work. cant wait to c dis done... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

that frame just blew me away!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Exhaust headers roughly to shape and mocked up.
Had to remove a few pieces from the frame.
Just a loose test fit at the moment will cut to equal lengths,tweak and align when doing final assembly





































Another mock up,still got to work on hood/bonnet will be some thing simular as to what is set up


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Heck yeah!! Never would've thought of running em out the hood. Fits the build nicely.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged+Oct 28 2010, 03:06 AM~18928684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: OUTSTANDING WORK BROTHER


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

x-2 always nice work in here!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 2 2010, 01:38 AM~18965089
> *Exhaust headers roughly to shape and mocked up.
> Had to remove a few pieces from the frame.
> Just a loose test fit at the moment will cut to equal lengths,tweak and align when doing final assembly
> ...


SOMETIMES I HAVE TROUBLE JUST PUTING THEM TOGETHER STRAIGHT OUT THE BOX...AND YOU GO AND CREATE SOMETHING LIKE THIS OUT OF NOTHING :wow: VERY KOOL BUILDS :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This truck is really really sick. I love the imagination on every part and your frame work is awesome. My only advise would be this, I think the door line should be a little lower on the bottom, like cut the gap that is there in half, and I personally hate these wheels on it. To me Steelies or Cragers would work much better, or just a set of white walls with hub caps.


Keep going on this one. It looks great.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Nov 2 2010, 08:36 PM~18965219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, and thankyou for the advice appreciate it,
i can see what you mean by lowering the door line by doing that it will be level with the top of the lower frame rail and floor pan,will work on changing that when i get back to the body work :thumbsup:
As for the wheels i have a set of Pegasus 1119 gold face dz's w/whitewalls do you think they would look better or dont use wires.
Il have to search to see if i have cragers or steelies with caps and do some wheel mock ups and see what looks best.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Progress pics.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 6 2010, 09:53 AM~19000268
> *Progress pics.
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass work bro...  not feelin the engine in it thuogh too big :happysad: kinda threw me off a bit thuoght it was a tracker puller truck like the orange blossume..just my 2-cents anywways the truck is bad ass bro..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Where did you come from with this frame work? This work is beautiful... Great, great job. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thankyou very much for the comments fella's much appreciated



> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Nov 7 2010, 01:29 AM~19000428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Searched and looked around on the web at mini-truck frame pics and got some ideas from various set ups and blended them together and this what i came up with.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 6 2010, 09:53 AM~19000268
> *Progress pics.
> 
> 
> ...


wit all da details u puttin on here bro'...its startin to really come together. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

dfwr83,thanks bro
Its starting to take shape.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 7 2010, 02:08 AM~19000650
> *Where did you come from with this frame work?  This work is beautiful... Great, great job.  Keep the updates coming.
> *


I also got some idea's how to build some parts from 06150xlt's tutorial,which inspired and helped me try building a frame from scratch.
Thankyou 06150xlt


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 6 2010, 08:59 PM~19003182
> *I also got some idea's how to build some parts from 06150xlt's tutorial,which inspired and helped me try building a frame from scratch.
> Thankyou 06150xlt
> *



Damn bro, dont say that. Nates head wont be able to fit in the room if you keep that up!!! 



:roflmao: J/P Nater!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged+Nov 6 2010, 06:59 PM~19003182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Progress Update

Fab'd radiator support frame and modified a radiator from 68 corvette roadster also added twin thermo's




















started to work on interior parts
Custom dash


















Custom console









Blending seats into console


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Also got some new rims (MKD904 do these look better)


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 20 2010, 11:50 AM~19116194
> *Progress Update
> 
> Fab'd radiator support frame and modified a radiator from 68 corvette roadster also added twin thermo's
> ...


 :0 :0 
Hardcore work done with this one


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 20 2010, 03:50 AM~19116194
> *Progress Update
> 
> Fab'd radiator support frame and modified a radiator from 68 corvette roadster also added twin thermo's
> ...


dat interior is gonna look really good wit everything else u doin wit dis build...awesome work. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Very nice work man!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 20 2010, 11:13 AM~19117004
> *:0  Very nice work man!!!!
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: x2 fam!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 20 2010, 03:50 AM~19116194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: .............. Freakin sick homie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 20 2010, 01:53 AM~19116200
> *Also got some new rims (MKD904 do these look better)
> 
> 
> ...


Much....like it....are you gonna do the door line? you don't have to, but it will look great....I really can't wait to see this one done. Don't rush it, just take your time and you will have a show stopper on your hands.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 20 2010, 05:05 PM~19118929
> *Much....like it....are you gonna do the door line?  you don't have to, but it will look great....I really can't wait to see this one done.  Don't rush it, just take your time and you will have a show stopper on your hands.
> *


What he said X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Truck's lookin damn sick, bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Needed to take a break from the Fleetside build, body work is slow and tedious.
So decided to start another build :uh: .Like i really need to start another one which requires body work to :uh: 

Got some inspiration/ideas from Mini Dreams 94 Impala/elcamino pick up conversion.Not trying to copy his build just trying to do something simular.

Pic of Mini dreams build(hope ya dont mind me posting a pic of ya build Mini Dreams, just want to show what build im refering to.)










It motivated me to give it a try as it looks very simular to an Aussie Holden VS ute, shown below










Anyways i started by taking a side view pic of 94 Impala and reworked it in photochop to help work out were to cut and modify the body.









Unchopped body with rims for this build, Hoppin hydro monster Blvd's 









Cut out rear window frame/door pillar









Added and extension to the piece that was removed









Glued in new position









Then cut through the roof and trunk(or boot as we call it in Aus)


















Cut off rear tail panel and removed a 6mm section









Re-attached and started to sand smooth


















let me know what ya think bro's
more progress soon


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Very nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Project is lookin good Dam ! Take the time to look in my build topic or here http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Dav...s/93capriceute/

to get ideas or help you out in getting this where you need it !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Dec 26 2010, 01:44 AM~19417178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mini and thankyou for the link, your build topic and pics will help alot with trying to piece the impala pickup/ute together :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 25 2010, 08:37 AM~19417140
> *Needed to take a break from the Fleetside build, body work is slow and tedious.
> So decided to start another build  :uh:  .Like i really need to start another one which requires body work to  :uh:
> 
> ...


 :0 looks like you could give mini a run for his money with this one bro!! nice start!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2010, 04:11 PM~19421307
> *:0 looks like you could give mini a run for his money with this one bro!! nice start!!
> *


Thanks Hock,
No chance of giving Minidreams a run for his money, his build will turn out way better than mine.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's progress

Started by filling rear door gaps, door handles and side view mirror mounting holes,then sanded smooth.

Next up fab'd and installed rear window frame. Also fab'd,shaped and attached 3mm styrene the top edge of tub,then blended it to side panels






































Then started work on interior tub.

This is how it looked before the chopping started









Cut off rear seat section,removed inner front guards then added filler panel's. 









Cut down inner door panels to suit the modified tub.









Comparison of interior tubs.









Test fit of interior tub.









Tomorrow will start chassis work.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 27 2010, 09:03 AM~19429584
> *Thanks Hock,
> No chance of giving Minidreams a run for his money, his build will turn out way better than mine.
> 
> ...


great fab work.. :cheesy: cars is looking good..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Build is looking great....keep coming with the pictures.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

camino is looking dope. awesome customizing work :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

This is gonna be killa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Always some killer work in this topic!! Great work on this Impalamino.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

deadly custom work in here!! keep up the fantastic work! topics like this, modivate me to build... and try new things!! 

thank you for sharing this with us!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn, that is some sick work on the Fleetside and the Caprice.....


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thankyou very much for all the reply's and comments much appreciated.

And thanks to BiggC for helping with a name for the impala conversion :h5: :thumbsup: (Impalamino)


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Some chassis work progress.

Started with the front suspension.









Cut and shaped each side of the kit spindle then glued on some 1mm styrene and then attached new spindle (3mm tube) which dropped the front 6mm.









After the glue was fully set up, cut and shaped.


















Next bit of work done was to remove upper A-arms from front rails.


















After removing A-arms, filled in the rails with epoxy putty.









Mock up









After front was done, started to modify the rear frame.
Was hoping i could just cut out rear inner guards,but was unable to acheive the ride height i wanted and the tub/tray would be to shallow.











So needed to fab a new rear frame, started by drawing the layout of wheel base,rear track width and new rear frame.









After working out the design and dimensions.Cut and fab'd new rear frame section.













































Mock up









Thats it for now, next will get the rear suspension set up.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Comin along nice........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great job....what do you use to cut the styrene...curious how someone else does it...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 29 2010, 12:18 PM~19448292
> *Comin along nice........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






great work so far bro! 

but where do you get them thick sheets of plastic? that shits perfect for doin frame rails for sure!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks fella's.
Reply's and comments much appreciated.




> _Originally posted by MKD904+Dec 30 2010, 02:24 AM~19448324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah found it easier to use 3mm sheet than use square rod or tube to many joins and angles when using rod or tube.

Got the thick sheet in an Evergreen pack called (ODDS & ENDS item number 9002) it has an assortment of various size sheets and strips.good value and worth having on hand when scratch building.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Impalamino progress update.

Diff was to wide to suit frame and rims.









So cut and modified the diff.



























Fab'd and attached new mounts for diff arm's, also notched the frame.









Test fit. 









Glued axle tubes to diff centre and cut off tailshaft as the angle needs to be change to locate to gear box. 









Then went to test fit body over the frame  i stuffed up didnt get front track width correct.


















So i had to redo the spindle's.


















Also had to modify back of the rim's.









After fixing the front end,major chassis mods are done.Just need to make up some mounts and airbags for rear set up,also will add some upper arms to diff centre. 


















Test fit and mock up.













































After i finish rear air bag set will start the tub/tray fab work.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 30 2010, 12:19 PM~19457603
> *Impalamino progress update.
> 
> Diff was to wide to suit frame and rims.
> ...


Nice work! Thanks for all the detailed pics.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 27 2010, 10:03 AM~19429584
> *Thanks Hock,
> No chance  of giving Minidreams a run for his money, his build will turn out way better than mine.
> 
> ...


:wow: phawkin fab work is AWESOME bro! The Impalamino is straight bad ass..... As usual nice work outta this thread bro! :thumbsup:

:nono: I think you CAN give mini a run for his money bro!! This thing is BAD ass


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Love the way it sits....Looks great so far.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

great outcome homie , shit looks nice the way it sits !!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

great outcome homie , shit looks nice the way it sits !!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Dec 31 2010, 02:48 AM~19457785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Progress update.

Worked on the rear airbag suspension set up.

Started by cutting off rear upper arms from kit part.


















Then fab'd airbag mounts and some frame work.Still got a little bit of tweaking do,but the majority of it is done.




































Do you fella's reckon the frame work needs more bracing or leave it as is ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie I love this thread ! You do some amazing work bro ! This 
build will be nothing less than fantastic when completed Fam !!!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks alot Trend,appreciate your comment bro.

Lately im enjoying doing mods and scratch building more than concentrating on one build and getting it completed.

Need to get moving on my w.i.p builds, got 7 on the go.

Just got to try get them all to the paint stage before i start anymore.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Then fab'd airbag mounts and some frame work.Still got a little bit of tweaking do,but the majority of it is done.




































Do you fella's reckon the frame work needs more bracing or leave it as is ?
this build is sick.. great work on the fab work cant wait to see this finish'd il be keepin an eye on this one.. :cheesy:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

bad ass man leave the rear how it is if u put too much tube work it takes away from the detailed rear set just a little go alot further and too much


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW,great looking build bro  :drama:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's and commnets bro's




> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jan 1 2011, 02:39 AM~19466480
> *leave the rear how it is if u put too much tube work it takes away from the detailed rear set just a little go alot further and too much
> *


Ok il leave it how it is,thanks for the advice.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i like the tubework on the notch its just right as is imo when people add too much to setups like that it looks like some intestines got stung out on the frame lol


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Kykustoms thanks for the comment and your opinion bro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

every singly car in your thread is absolutely incredible..

you have alot of big detailed motors with blowers,, do you scratch build them...?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Another progress update.

Started to fab the bed/tray.












































Used 0.2mm aluminum for the wheel tubs as its easier to form and it holds shape better than styrene. 

Test fit and mock up.Fits ok but needs a little bit of adjustment.



























Also started to make carboard templates for the sides of bed/tray.


















But had an issue with the inside of number plate recess hitting the bed/tray which put the bed tray in wrong position to make cardboard templates for inner side panels.








So going to do the cut out for tailgate first then will fab inner sides.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 2 2011, 04:21 AM~19474233
> *every singly car in your thread is absolutely incredible..
> 
> you have alot of big detailed motors with blowers,, do you scratch build them...?
> *


Thanks Hydro nice of you to stop by and leave a comment.Cheers bro.

Which motors are you refering to ?
Most of them are kit parts with some additional scratch built stuff.And some are resin.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, that is bad as hell!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 1 2011, 11:34 AM~19474301
> *Thanks Hydro nice of you to stop by and leave a comment.Cheers bro.
> 
> Which motors are you refering to ?
> ...



high rise beast.








beast..








beast








really big monster beast..


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Nova motor all in the kit (AMT 66 nova pro street) just added plug wires.

Motor in fleetside frame is from revell 67 vette roadster 2n1,with added scratch built details.

60 vette roadster has a resin 427 got it from a hobby shop (scaleautomobilia) here in Aus

HK holden ute/pickup motor is from revell donk 70 chevelle 3n1 kit with added detail.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 1 2011, 01:25 PM~19474256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Bro , you are a BEAST with your builds !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...............


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Jan 2 2011, 04:41 AM~19474341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, not perfect but im trying.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Impalamino progress update

Finished fab'n the bed inner panels.




























Currently fab'n the tail-gate.Once thats done,all major mods and work is complete.Then will start prep work for paint and get back to working on the Fleetside.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 3 2011, 11:01 AM~19489232
> *Impalamino progress update
> 
> Finished fab'n the bed inner panels.
> ...





oh wow :wow: bad ass work brother


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 3 2011, 11:01 AM~19489232
> *Impalamino progress update
> 
> Finished fab'n the bed inner panels.
> ...


Man this is some hellofawork. X A LEN 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 1 2011, 09:25 PM~19474256
> *Another progress update.
> 
> Started to fab the bed/tray.
> ...


I have NEVER seen anything like this before :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 1 2011, 11:25 AM~19474256
> *Another progress update.
> 
> Started to fab the bed/tray.
> ...


DAMN :wow: GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

mannn your stuff is freaking amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 3 2011, 08:33 PM~19493581
> *mannn your stuff is freaking amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


2 on that 1!!!! :wow:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, they keep me motivated.

Just a small progress update.

Finished fab'n the tail-gate.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great....I like it a lot.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good killer work but is the front crossmember crooked? i just noticed it had a gap on the passenger side maby its just how it sits mocked up?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks MKD904

Thanks kykustoms,its a rough mock up.
Which pic are you referring to bro ?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 1 2011, 11:25 AM~19474256
> *Another progress update.
> 
> Started to fab the bed/tray.
> ...


the first pic...like i said it might be the mocup im not trien to diss in anyway just dunno if u noticed and if its crooked so u could fix it before its painted


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for pointing it out bro and appreciate you looking out.

i am aware the front edge of the cut out for rear set up in bed floor is a bit out of square,it shall be sorted before paint.Still have a bit of tweaking and adjusting to do in a few areas,paint is a long ways off.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i understand i just wanted to make sure you noticed it its such a sick build it would suck to have something like that starin at you when its done lol


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Progress update.

Fab'd a hard lid.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 5 2011, 11:26 AM~19510466
> *Progress update.
> 
> Fab'd a hard lid.
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like how you kept the tailights truck style how it should be


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 5 2011, 12:26 PM~19510466
> *Progress update.
> 
> Fab'd a hard lid.
> ...


 :wow: looks great!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 5 2011, 01:59 PM~19510709
> *:wow: looks great!
> *



X2 !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 5 2011, 02:26 PM~19510466
> *Progress update.
> 
> Fab'd a hard lid.
> ...





this is insane........................ :wow: :wow: :wow: bad ass work brother!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's and comments.

Progress update.

All pics are rough mock up.

Bit of work done on the underside.
Added a few brace's,fab'd a fuel tank and modified and reworked trans tunnel.




















Fab'd air tank and compressor's.









Various different mock up pics,just test fitting all the parts.









Made an attempt at a vortech style supercharger.







































Well thats it for w.i.p pics for the impalamino, going to break it down and start prep for paint.Will post a pic of the body when its in primer, then wont be seen until its complete.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 

this car is unbelievable!!! fantastic worksmanship!! and an amazing piece of art!!
job well done!! keep it up!! i love looking in this thread because there is so many step by step pics as to how youve done things!! and great work!! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 9 2011, 06:24 PM~19546978
> *Thanks for the reply's and comments.
> 
> Progress update.
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is beautiful. Are you going to open any of the doors?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Linc+Jan 10 2011, 03:29 AM~19546999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks MKD. Nah, will try opening doors on a future build.Havent quite figured out how people go about doing the jams and opening doors yet.When i got it suss'd il give it a try.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

man i cant wait to see it finished.... 

coz im from aussie land i know what a vs ute looks like... im curious are you going to change the front end at all to make it look more like a vs?

if you dont its still amazing but it would look a million times more like a vs if you did...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 10 2011, 01:26 PM~19551098
> *man i cant wait to see it finished....
> 
> coz im from aussie land i know what a vs ute looks like... im curious are you going to change the front end at all to make it look more like a vs?
> ...


 
Yeah its not a carbon copy of a VS but it does look simular in some ways.
As for the front grill im undecided at the moment. As it is, kinda looks like a state'o grill.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 9 2011, 11:48 PM~19551362
> *
> Yeah its not a carbon copy of a VS but it does look simular in some ways.
> As for the front grill im undecided at the moment. As it is, kinda looks like a state'o grill.
> *


Blackwash it and put some color on the badge then see what it looks like. Otherwise that thing is bitchin.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

man love it bad ass work i like how u put some alumium in the build hmmm may have to borrow that idea on my futurw builds


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged+Jan 5 2011, 01:26 PM~19510466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 9 2011, 08:48 PM~19551362
> *
> Yeah its not a carbon copy of a VS but it does look simular in some ways.
> As for the front grill im undecided at the moment. As it is, kinda looks like a state'o grill.
> *



yeah now that you mention it, it does look like a stato grill... maybe you just need to add the front airdam bit? and maybe some fog lights to the front bumper? 

im not telling you how to build... i just think its amazing that you are basicilly making an aussie icon


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 9 2011, 11:26 PM~19551098
> *man i cant wait to see it finished....
> *



x-2 
this is an amazing piece of work :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin killer i like the impala logo on the bed cover and nice job on the air supply


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Jan 10 2011, 01:51 PM~19551399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,took me an hour or 2 to cut, file and sand the logo.Air supply probly not fully accurate but i hope it will look the part.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Applied first coat of primer to check for flaws.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks pretty flawless to me and as far as the air supply looks pretty good to me not many people do the valves to


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks kykustoms

Hope to have some colour on soon going to paint it with tamiya dark mica blue.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 12 2011, 09:02 PM~19579014
> *Thanks kykustoms
> 
> Hope to have some colour on soon going to paint it with tamiya dark mica blue.
> *


That color should look real good with that body !


Great work bro !


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 11 2011, 06:59 AM~19564498
> *Applied first coat of primer to check for flaws.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 11 2011, 08:59 AM~19564498
> *Applied first coat of primer to check for flaws.
> 
> 
> ...


Yours looks bad ass in primer ! I still need a ton of work on mine !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jan 14 2011, 03:35 AM~19585315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps for commenting Minidreams and thanks for the inspiration and the idea for impalamino build.Look foward to seeing some more progress pics on your build.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 13 2011, 07:40 PM~19588875
> *Thanks alot Trend.
> Havent decided what colour to do the chassis,should i match it to the body or go with semi or gloss black ? or do you and anyone else have any other suggestion's.
> *



Just me, but I'de paint it body color ............. :dunno:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 9 2011, 01:24 PM~19546978
> *Thanks for the reply's and comments.
> 
> Progress update.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: this is very nice


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jan 14 2011, 10:55 AM~19589031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot dyz.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 11 2011, 07:59 AM~19564498
> *Applied first coat of primer to check for flaws.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: sik


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

looks sick bro! lovin the work in here!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

While i wait for some paint work to dry on the Impalamino build.
Decided to finish a chopper i started some time last year.

Basically a box stock build with the following added details and modifications;
Plug wires.
Throttle cable.
Clutch cable.
Front brake cable.
Rear brake hard line.
Oil lines
Battery cables
Fab'd gear linkage.
Modified belt drive cover.
Custom fab'd number plate bracket, with spare parts 1:24 rear vision mirror for the brake light.
Fab'd and shaped seat from knead-it epoxy putty.
Drilled out disc brakes ventilation holes.
Drilled out rear sprocket.
Chopped risers to lower handle bar height.

Colour is Tamiya spray cans.
Frame:
TS-14 gloss black

Tank and fenders:
TS-11 maroon base coat
TS-39 mica red 2nd colour coat
Then top coated with TS-65 pearl clear and TS-13 clear

Anyways enough about what was done to the bike,here's the pics.






























































Will post up some outdoor pics soon.

Got another bike w.i.p on the go, its a custom chopper build that was also started last year, progress pics in a few days.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85+Jan 21 2011, 11:56 PM~19657829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brant,good to see ya building and posting again bro :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

chopper looks good its amazing how much nicer they look with some details


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 21 2011, 03:18 PM~19657921
> *While i wait for some paint work to dry on the Impalamino build.
> Decided to finish a chopper i started some time last year.
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE.............. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and comments bro's.

Some more pics of chopper shot outdoors.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 21 2011, 10:04 PM~19663362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be a real bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


Very nice build and photography !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 01:12 PM~19663445
> *That has to be a real bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> Very nice build and photography !
> *


Thankyou very much bro, i wish it was real.
Just trying my best to represent Dynasty.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 23 2011, 12:55 AM~19671280
> *Thankyou very much bro, i wish it was real.
> Just trying my best to represent Dynasty.
> *


ANA HELL OF A JOB YOU DOING TOO!!
LOVE THE WATER IN THE PICS SICK ASS PHOTO'S


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 21 2011, 08:04 PM~19663362
> *Thanks for the reply and comments bro's.
> 
> Some more pics of chopper shot outdoors.
> ...


 Amazing


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass bike, damaged. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks alot Hydrohype and bug-ones.

here's a pic of the custom chopper w.i.p that im working on at the moment.









Will post up more pics soon.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 Oh damn!! Sick as usual in here D! :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good makes me wanna work on my chopper...it appears the the forks have aluminum tubes added is the frame modified?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 25 2011, 09:39 AM~19685050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah bro you should work on your chopper,always good to see other people's interpretations of the revell choppers.
Yep the forks are made from aluminum tube,frame is fully scratch built.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ill deff have to pull it out and do somethin...killer frame work i just assumed it was kit stock


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 11 2011, 08:59 AM~19564498
> *Applied first coat of primer to check for flaws.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn!! dat is some clean ass work bro'...all da nice clean cuts u make, make ur build look so clean. awesome work bro'... :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jan 25 2011, 02:29 PM~19688554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks D ,will get back to working on this soon


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Custom Chopper finished.
(sorry for so many pics just trying to show all the details)

Indoors pics.








































































(added a primary drive cover) after i shot indoor pics


Outdoors pics





















































































































My favourite pic










A list of things done to build the bike.

Below is scratch Fab'd Parts:
Frame.
Botton triple clamp and forks (made from aluminum tube with Knead-it epoxy putty on the ends shaped to a point).
Handle bars (2.4 aluminum rod).
Rear brake caliper (covered with bmf).
Gear shift linkage (craft wire, aluminum tube and .9 aluminum sheet).
Number plate mount and brake light.
Primary cover plate Covered with bmf with skull from RM chopper kit primary cover.
Seat (made from Knead-it epoxy putty).

Below is Modified Parts:
Fuel tank (from cheapo diecast sectioned and shaped).
Oil tank (from RM kit sectioned to make width smaller).
Re-shaped fenders (from Rm wicked chopper Kit) made new mounts.
Slash cut exhaust (Rm aces wild kit).
Stretched primary drive(from Rm kit).

Below is other detail's:
Fuel line, throttle cable,front brake cable, clutch cable, rear brake hard line, battery cables, oil lines ,spark plug leads.
drilled out rear sprocket and disc brakes (RM kit).
Fuel cap from spare parts (covered with bmf).
Rims from RM aces wild kit.

Paint:
Tamiya Ts-76 mica silver base top coated with Ts-65 pearl clear and Ts-13 clear.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Well thanks to all the awesome builders on this forum for the inspiration and ideas they provide.
I am attempting an opened up build for the first time, im doing it for a build off on another forum.

It is an Australian car, Holden HQ Monaro being built pro street style.

Very rough mock up pic 









Havent cleaned anything up yet,just cut it open so far.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that chopper came out super clean


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

hey where did you get that HQ from? ive been looking for one!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jan 29 2011, 06:07 AM~19723159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thepartsbox.com/ look in the resin kits and body section.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Got the Monaro hinged and some of the jambs done.








































































































































Not perfect but its first time i tried these mods on a build,wish i had of used a photo etch saw blade to cut it open instead of the back of the blade.
And tried to learn first on a plastic/styrene kit .Damn resin thick as.
Some of the door and hood gaps are a bit big, but il put it down as a lesson learnt.And display it open.

Would like thank to MKD904 for the inspiration and learning ideas from his builds and gseeds for the hinge tutorial


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> Got the Monaro hinged and some of the jambs done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 2 2011, 09:58 AM~19765352
> *Got the Monaro hinged and some of the jambs done.
> 
> 
> ...


Bro this is gonna be REAL kool to watch ! Great work so far, keep us posted !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks bro,
Being an Australian, i got to build some aussie cars, something different to what you fella's are used to seeing.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Trend,progress will be slow but il update as it happens.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 2 2011, 07:58 AM~19765352
> *Got the Monaro hinged and some of the jambs done.
> 
> 
> ...


 I swear, I would have never guessed it was your first hinge job.. everything looks 
super smooth and clean..


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 2 2011, 09:08 AM~19765410
> *Thanks bro,
> Being an Australian, i got to build some aussie cars, something different to what you fella's are used to seeing.
> *


 Heres hoping your OK. News says theres a cyclone headed to Aussie. Hope you guys make it thru. 
:happysad:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 2 2011, 10:58 AM~19765352
> *Got the Monaro hinged and some of the jambs done.
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: thats a nice little step by step sorta  sick work luke!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Feb 3 2011, 04:28 AM~19766762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro,just trying to represent and show that peoples builds help,inspire and influence me to try new things and maybe my pics might help give others some ideas.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Progress update on the Monaro.

Fab'd a floor pan

Started with Boxing in the inside of the sill panel which created an edge for the floor to locate on.


















Fab'd the floor,two sheets stuck together one smaller than the other which created a step,which locates on the edge inside of the sill panel.









Few pics to show how it fits.




































Then started doing some work on the chassis

First i did a layout drawing.









Printed it out a couple times and made some templates









Tried something new with the layout base.
I needed a flat solid surface to mount the drawing to, went looking around in the sheds for a piece of wood but found an off cut floor tile so i thought i use that to mount the drawing on.
Then instead of taping down pieces of chassis to the photo paper to hold it in place while i apply glue,i thought id laminate the drawing that way when i remove the tape it wont damage the paper.After it was laminated applied some contact adhesive spray and stuck it to the tile.









After the layout base was good to go and frame pieces were cut and shaped started to assemble the chassis










First part of chassis work complete.


















and a quick test fit of the body


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

digging your builds mate! keep up the good work


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Owenart714.

Some more progress made on the Monaro

modded a resin 9 inch, converted to a four link.













































rough test fit and mock up


















Made some airbags


















Rough mock up.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 7 2011, 09:29 AM~19807149
> *Thanks Owenart714.
> 
> Some more progress made on the Monaro
> ...


dude!!! that is sick.. :wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 7 2011, 09:32 AM~19807162
> *dude!!! that is sick.. :wow:
> *


X2 Always some sick work in here!!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

CRAZy Fab work!! MUCH PROPS!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that frame looks badass and nice work on the 4link


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie, you are an engineer! 

This will be a museum piece when completed!

I'm like a kid waitin on christmas for the next updates. ..... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

luke your a mastermind bro! everything looks real good! keep it up, i know im inspired already! 

and thanks for taking the time and postin good clear pics too! helps alot!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Feb 8 2011, 12:32 AM~19807162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much Jeff.
Good to know ive inspired you bro,look foward to see you building again.
Just trying to give back a little, from all the techniques ive learnt here.

Cant thank all the builders on this forum enough, for all the ideas,techniques and inspiration they provide.
Thankyou all.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Insane man bad ass


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks mo customs.

Got a bit more work done on the Monaro

Everything is just a loose mock up.

Side view of rear air bag









Front end and suspension.




























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Rolling chassis


















Engine had a manual gear box which was removed and replaced with a resin 2 speed powerglide.









Mock up


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*WOW THAT BAD BOY LOOKS MEAN. GREAT FAB WORK*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:0 outstanding... :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

fabrication work is AMAZING. This is a cool subject too. :drama:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u always do some clean work bro'...very nice :wow: keep up da good work...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's looking bad ass, bro. I might be the only one thinking this but this car looks like they inbred a chevelle and a mustang. Anyone else?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Great fabrication. Looks really Sweet


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

amazing work happening up in here, my uncle has a hz gts monaro and i have always loved the look of them, but yours is mind blowing...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thankyou for all the replies and comments, much appreciated.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

:wow: HOLY SHIT MAN! that looks killer!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks alot Brant,being that your Australian too, its nice to know you approve the Monaro bro.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

The Monaro is one sick car no matter what year model (in my opinion), an ive been thinkin of doin a replica of Gups HQ also known as "elvis", the king of power skids.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 10 2011, 08:29 AM~19834462
> *Thanks mo customs.
> 
> Got a bit more work done on the Monaro
> ...


 :wow: :0 EXCELLENT detail work bro!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 12 2011, 10:22 AM~19847336
> *The Monaro is one sick car no matter what year model (in my opinion), an ive been thinkin of doin a replica of Gups HQ also known as "elvis", the king of power skids.
> *


Yeah Gups HQ is a over powered beast,pity its not a coupe though
i prefer the coupe's, HK and HQ are my favourite Monaro's.






> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 12 2011, 12:53 PM~19848260
> *:wow:  :0  EXCELLENT detail work bro!
> *


Thanks alot bro


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Just a small in the process update

Got the trans and tailshaft tunnel done.
Currently trying to get the wheel tubs fitted,they are just roughly mocked up for test fitting to work what adjusments are needed.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 12 2011, 04:22 PM~19851364
> *Just a small in the process update
> 
> Got the trans and tailshaft tunnel done.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 12 2011, 07:22 AM~19851364
> *Just a small in the process update
> 
> Got the trans and tailshaft tunnel done.
> ...


Damn, I almost wet my pants!!! Nice work on this bro


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

now thats how you fabricate a frame, great work homie keep them pics coming for sure!! :cheesy:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Feb 13 2011, 02:27 AM~19851627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much bro,
Tape'n down on the layout makes fab'n of the frame a bit easier and also can be used like a hold down jig when fitting and assembling other parts to the frame.

Should have some more progress pics in a few days


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

hey damaged, what type of glue do you use?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 14 2011, 07:00 PM~19864705
> * what type of glue do you use?
> *


Loctite 401 instant adhesive super glue.
and
Revell contacta professional.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 12 2011, 10:22 AM~19851364
> *Just a small in the process update
> 
> Got the trans and tailshaft tunnel done.
> ...


keep da clean work comin bro'...dat is off da hook. keep it up bro'... :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 16 2011, 03:55 PM~19881463
> *keep da clean work comin bro'...dat is off da hook. keep it up bro'... :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankyou very much D, really appreciate bro.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Progress Update on the Monaro.
Wheel tubs done and fab'd some side interior panels and boxed in the doors,also fab'd a roll cage and a custom dash.

Very rough loose test fit mock up,still requires adjusting and tweaking in a few areas.









































































And scored some resin racing seats


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 17 2011, 10:30 AM~19892068
> *Progress Update on the Monaro.
> Wheel tubs done and fab'd some side interior panels and boxed in the doors,also fab'd a roll cage and a custom dash.
> 
> ...


looks great. your fabrication work is incredible.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

VERY nice work man!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 17 2011, 11:30 AM~19892068
> *Progress Update on the Monaro.
> Wheel tubs done and fab'd some side interior panels and boxed in the doors,also fab'd a roll cage and a custom dash.
> 
> ...


lookin really good bro'...like how dat roll cage fits. some bad ass work u put into dis...can't wait to c it all finished up. :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 17 2011, 09:32 AM~19892090
> *looks great.  your fabrication work is incredible.
> *


x 2 I dont see nothing that looks loose or out of place...
super tight work..


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Feb 18 2011, 02:32 AM~19892090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much Hydro for the reply and comment much appreciated


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 18 2011, 02:30 AM~19892068
> *Progress Update on the Monaro.
> Wheel tubs done and fab'd some side interior panels and boxed in the doors,also fab'd a roll cage and a custom dash.
> 
> ...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

man this is amazing... where can i find this so called build off?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Brant



> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO_@~~
> *,Feb 18 2011, 11:53 PM~19900343] man this is amazing... where can i find this so called build off?
> *


Thanks bro

Right here,but i go by a different name (freakshow) http://www.thepartsbox.com/BB/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3191


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

hey bro what size are those o rings an where did you get them? cause the smallest i could find was 12mm so i have to cut em in half an glue em together.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 4 2011, 04:53 PM~20012178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Brant,
o-rings are about 7mm outside diameter,i got them at a local hydraulic shop.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 4 2011, 09:35 PM~20017137
> *Any updates?
> *



x2. What happened with the Impalamino?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Mar 5 2011, 11:35 AM~20017137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Progress has stopped on the impalamino for a while, trying to get the Monaro done.


Thanks for asking about the builds


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Not much of an update, just a pic of some components ive been working on for the Monaro.








Dash gauge's panel,air tank,compressor's,solenoids,battery's,shifter,fuel pump,fuel filter


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Mar 5 2011, 05:58 AM~20020515
> *Not much of an update, just a pic of some components ive been working on for the Monaro.
> 
> 
> ...



homie thats a very nice update, these kinds of updates show the work thats involved for excellent results. Keep us posted.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Mar 5 2011, 05:58 AM~20020515
> *Not much of an update, just a pic of some components ive been working on for the Monaro.
> 
> 
> ...


by da time ur done wit it bro'...i bet it'll look like u can get n an drive it out of here. :biggrin: fuel pump an fuel filter...dats jus off da hook bro'. very nice touch...


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

TTT from page 4, :uh: Any updates bro? :dunno:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Mar 6 2011, 01:58 AM~20021063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry no progress updates Brant,
have lost interest with working on models lately, just aint got no motivation to build 
 
Hopefully il get back to building again soon


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 17 2011, 09:32 AM~19892090
> *looks great.  your fabrication work is incredible.
> *


 yea you cant stop now... get back to the table.. Hop to it.. (no roo punn intended) :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 5 2011, 01:48 AM~19793375
> *Progress update on the Monaro.
> 
> Fab'd a floor pan
> ...


 this guy is like a scientist.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah he is !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed reply



> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 19 2011, 12:08 AM~20120401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Trend


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

This is what ive been working on lately.

Revell 60 impala










Just loose mock up pics, still have more adjusting and tweaking to do.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie that is some very nice work ! Love the way those jambs are turning out.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Really nice build here as always. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Really nice build here as always. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Apr 16 2011, 03:53 AM~20345767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much MKD,
Your in progress builds help me out heaps and inspire me to try open builds.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

great to see your back man.... 

i was getting kinda lonley being the only aussie on here lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 15 2011, 06:09 PM~20348338
> *Thankyou Trend,
> im still learning with jambs,hinges and opening doors,i can only hope to improve with each new build.
> Thankyou very much MKD,
> ...


Thanks...appreciate it. That's how I learn.... you will get better with each build. You got quite a few custom and crazy projects now...you gotta finish some of them up...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO+~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And i truly appreciate you taking the time to reply and comment on my builds means alot.
Yeah tell me about it, got to many builds on go. i have 1 more project in mind i want to start, then il try to focus and finish one build at a time,below is a list of the builds i have in progress. hopefully they will be finished in this order

Impalamino
60 impala
HQ Monaro
53 belair slammer
fleetside
67 mustang
92 cougar
66 buick slammer


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 5 2011, 01:48 AM~19793375
> *Progress update on the Monaro.
> 
> Fab'd a floor pan
> ...


Excellent work!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 16 2011, 03:51 PM~20350368
> *Excellent work!!
> *


Thankyou very much Jevries, means alot to get a reply and comment from you.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 15 2011, 10:54 PM~20350387
> *Thankyou very much Jevries, means alot to get a reply and  comment from you.
> *


No clue why I overlooked your topic...your fabrication skills are inspiring to say the least. Gonna start at page 1.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the 60 is outstanding..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 9 2011, 10:24 AM~19546978
> *Thanks for the reply's and comments.
> 
> Progress update.
> ...


Straight sick work there! I really like all the details and the parts are so well fabricated.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 16 2011, 02:17 AM~20350747
> *Straight sick work there! I really like all the details and the parts are so well fabricated.
> *


x2 ...wnat ever happend to this? :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 15 2011, 09:43 AM~20344753
> *This is what ive been working on lately.
> 
> Revell 60 impala
> ...


what is this??? now this is all me right here D... :cheesy: maybe i can add this to my l.i.l. collection of the greats when its done :dunno:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 15 2011, 09:43 AM~20344753
> *This is what ive been working on lately.
> 
> Revell 60 impala
> ...


was waitin for u to bust on a low low bro'...dis is gonna b off da hook!!! :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 16 2011, 04:12 PM~20350479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks D
I Figured it was about time to do a low low,Will be pretty much box stock.
Wont be doing to much to it, just a bit more practice at opening doors,hinges,jambs.
Definetly will try adjustable suspension on a future build.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Well its taken awhile to get the base colour (tamiy dark mica blue) on this build,came out a bit peely (not up to my usual self imposed standards) so when it comes time to lay the clear il have to lay down a few coats then wet sand before final wet coat of clear (oh well,cant win them all)





























Hard colour to get pics of definetly will be better with natural light.(either that or my camera is on its last legs have taken over 4500 photo's with it or im starting suck at taking pics).


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 18 2011, 09:34 AM~20363772
> *Well its taken awhile to get the base colour (tamiy dark mica blue) on this build,came out a bit peely (not up to my usual self imposed standards) so when it comes time to lay the clear il have to lay down a few coats then wet sand before final wet coat of clear (oh well,cant win them all)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 18 2011, 07:34 AM~20363772
> *Well its taken awhile to get the base colour (tamiy dark mica blue) on this build,came out a bit peely (not up to my usual self imposed standards) so when it comes time to lay the clear il have to lay down a few coats then wet sand before final wet coat of clear (oh well,cant win them all)
> 
> 
> ...


 I would take a guess and say your camera is good for another 4500? it very well could be certain colors just dont pop in less than perfect light conditions..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 18 2011, 09:34 AM~20363772
> *Well its taken awhile to get the base colour (tamiy dark mica blue) on this build,came out a bit peely (not up to my usual self imposed standards) so when it comes time to lay the clear il have to lay down a few coats then wet sand before final wet coat of clear (oh well,cant win them all)
> 
> 
> ...


i hear dat bro'...but i know u can get dat paint job lookin rite before u lay down some clear. Master :worship: Damaged :worship: knows a thing or 2 bout clean ass work... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Man been hooked on your tread for a while man you amaze me everygime I check it out and wes and I talk aka framedragger and we both are like wow that guy is bad ass I'm learning every build and little by little getting better keep up the outstanding work 


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Apr 19 2011, 09:40 AM~20367175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot Mo appreciate it,
im still learning myself and have learnt most of what i try on this forum.So many awesome builders here some of the best in world to learn from.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Got some paint on another build ive been slowly working on.
53 belair custom,started with a lindberg hopper body that i sectioned and modded.








its just going to be a curbside slammer when done.
First time ive tried laying clear/candy colours over a silver base,found it hard to get the colour even.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Sick work bro! Love that candy orange!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

good to see your getting some color down man


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Your biulds are on another level homie...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 19 2011, 02:33 AM~20370922
> *Got some paint on another build ive been slowly working on.
> 53 belair custom,started with a lindberg hopper body that i sectioned and modded.
> 
> ...


thats nice !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+Apr 19 2011, 07:57 PM~20371153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot Trend, tamiya mica silver base, top coated with tamiya clear orange,


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 19 2011, 01:23 AM~20364014
> *I would take a guess and say your camera is good for another 4500?  it very well could be certain colors just dont pop in less than perfect light conditions..
> *


I can only hope it will be good for another 4500 pics,lighting conditions make a big difference.
Outdoor pic shows the colour alot better.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 19 2011, 07:32 PM~20375733
> *I can only hope it will be good for another 4500 pics,lighting conditions make a big difference.
> Outdoor pic shows the colour alot better.
> 
> ...


dat is a bad ass color bro'...like how da blue shows up n da light. wicked.. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 19 2011, 09:03 PM~20376403
> *dat is a bad ass color bro'...like how da blue shows up n da light. wicked.. :wow:  :wow:
> *


agreed !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 19 2011, 01:33 AM~20370922
> *Got some paint on another build ive been slowly working on.
> 53 belair custom,started with a lindberg hopper body that i sectioned and modded.
> 
> ...


OH MAN,NICE


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Tingos


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

80% done,More pics later today when finished.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that looks good,
and as for your camera, it should be good for more than 9,000 pics total on the camera life, i would guess around 15,000


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Rich


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Wil post some better pics soon


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

not my taste in builds but that thing is super clean ! I like the grill work !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 22 2011, 10:04 PM~20399334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love it.. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 22 2011, 11:04 PM~20399334
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats sick as fuck! :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 22 2011, 10:04 PM~20399334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! :wow: very nice clean work as always Luke bro'... :worship: :worship:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Apr 23 2011, 01:11 PM~20399379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks D


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Havent had a chance to get better pics of the custom belair,to busy building this have been working on it for 28hrs straight was participating in a online 24hr endurance build off needless to say i didnt finish by the deadline.

Anyways which rims do you think i should use ??
Opinions please


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Always killer work in here bro! Both look good but id go with the wires :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 24 2011, 02:50 AM~20406716
> *Havent had a chance to get better pics of the custom belair,to busy building this have been working on it for 28hrs straight was participating in a online 24hr endurance build off needless to say i didnt finish by the deadline.
> 
> Anyways which rims do you think i should use ??
> ...


bad ass work as always Luke bro'... :wow: :worship: i'd have to say da wire wheels...jus gives it dat nice touch. :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+Apr 24 2011, 05:59 PM~20406742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou D

------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Most probly will use the wires.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

i would say the wire wheels...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Some better outdoor pics of 53 belair custom

In the shade
































































Direct sunlight




























Water shots


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice bodywork.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Raiderpride


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaamn! That is sweet!


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaamn! That is sweet!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 22 2011, 09:04 PM~20399334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH, that's FRESH


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Completed the 55 Chev Belair


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

That is one beautiful 55 bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 26 2011, 08:23 PM~20425961
> *That is one beautiful 55 bro!
> *




x-2 :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE 55 !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for reply's and comments

few more pics


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DUDE ! I have to see I LOVE THE WATER REFLECTION PIC'S !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks alot Mini,
just try to make my pics different,and kinda like a trademark


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged+Apr 26 2011, 04:23 PM~20424607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass Damage bro'...'55 is really clean. :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks alot D,

i try to make sure every build i do is clean,
the paint aint even polished its a straight out of the can finish.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Luke.. 55 is killer. Love the pictures really sets it apart..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 27 2011, 01:58 AM~20429714
> *Thanks alot D,
> 
> i try to make sure every build i do is clean,
> ...


 I would hate to see it if it where polished... the 55 is ultra clean..
what brand is that rattle can black?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatras+Apr 28 2011, 03:53 PM~20437180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Hydro,
Paint is Tamiya TS-14 gloss black


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Damaged
Thanks for reply's and comments












Bro your work is so amazing and SUPER clean !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

sorry to bump again.

Thanks alot Trend appreciate the comment.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

A couple pics to show the Impalamino is not far away from being completed.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 9 2011, 09:03 AM~20512954
> *A couple pics to show the Impalamino is not far away from being completed.
> 
> 
> ...


That is looking real nice !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 9 2011, 09:03 AM~20512954
> *A couple pics to show the Impalamino is not far away from being completed.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro!! an that 55 is nice an clean too...very nice job on that an the water reflection is killler..allways great wrok in here keep it up man.. :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

You should change your name to Top Notch,ain't nutin damaged about you biulds... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 26 2011, 04:23 PM~20424607
> *Completed the 55 Chev Belair
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 9 2011, 03:03 PM~20512954
> *A couple pics to show the Impalamino is not far away from being completed.
> 
> 
> ...


loks good so far


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 9 2011, 10:03 AM~20512954
> *A couple pics to show the Impalamino is not far away from being completed.
> 
> 
> ...





you know i love this shit! always nice work !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 9 2011, 09:03 AM~20512954
> *A couple pics to show the Impalamino is not far away from being completed.
> 
> 
> ...


u da man Damage...always clean. :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+May 10 2011, 12:05 AM~20512964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks D


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Got the Impalamino polished today,this is the first build ever i have had to wet sand and polish.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 14 2011, 03:55 AM~20550455
> *Got the Impalamino polished today,this is the first build ever i have had to wet sand and polish.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN!!! :wow: really smooth an clean as always Damaged bro'... :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 14 2011, 03:55 AM~20550455
> *Got the Impalamino polished today,this is the first build ever i have had to wet sand and polish.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE !!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 14 2011, 06:03 AM~20550568
> *:wow: DAMN!!! :wow: really smooth an clean as always Damaged bro'... :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments fella's,
should have it finshed some time this week.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 14 2011, 03:55 AM~20550455
> *Got the Impalamino polished today,this is the first build ever i have had to wet sand and polish.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BLACK LOOKS PERFECT BRO!! HOLY SHIT :wow: 
WHAT KINDA CLEAR IS THAT?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

x2


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+May 16 2011, 12:57 AM~20556051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fella's,

716 it looks black but is Tamiya Ts-64 dark mica blue,
the clear is also Tamiya Ts-13, 2-3 mists coats, 2 medium wet coats then 2 heavy wet coats


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Almost completed


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 17 2011, 09:00 PM~20573750
> *Almost completed
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: DAMN!!! :wow: :wow: dis build is off da hook Damaged...really nice finish. :worship: :worship:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that is SIIICK!


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

wooohooo that impalamino is way cleannnn!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Can't wait to see it done.....it looks great so far.....


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

impalamino lookin good man!

what glue do you use when building your custom chassis? i'm about to start a rear clip on a grand national kit


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for comments





> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@May 18 2011, 04:35 PM~20575956
> *
> what glue do you use when building your custom chassis? i'm about to start a rear clip on a grand national kit
> *


Combination of Revell contacta professional and Loctite 401 instant adhesive.

Use small drops of the revell to locate and align pieces then when happy with positioning, use the loctite to lock it in place.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 17 2011, 06:00 PM~20573750
> *Almost completed
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: damn that ride looks just a factory kit, hella clean, nice work :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks 408models


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

99% Finished the Impalamino.
Still have got a few small things to sort out, but overall its complete



























































































Will post up outdoor pics soon


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 18 2011, 08:05 AM~20577735
> *99% Finished the Impalamino.
> Still have got a few small things to sort out, but overall its complete
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: 

DAMN, :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 18 2011, 11:05 AM~20577735
> *99% Finished the Impalamino.
> Still have got a few small things to sort out, but overall its complete
> 
> ...


dammm this bitch is clean :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 18 2011, 01:45 PM~20578374
> *BEAUTIFUL
> *





yes it is! nice work luke!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: :wow: Amazing thats def one great build bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 18 2011, 11:05 AM~20577735
> *99% Finished the Impalamino.
> Still have got a few small things to sort out, but overall its complete
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: dis build is over da top Damaged bro'...very clean. da whole set up n da bed is off da hook... :wow: :wow: :worship: Damaged :worship:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I want to see more detailed pix of the interior and the motor....this thing is down right beautiful.

Great job....WOW...


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Holy shit dude, that is off the chain man, Speechless


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

HOLY SNAPPING DUCK SHIT! THATS AMAZING...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks heaps for all the comments very much appreciated,its far from perfect has small issues here and there,only thing im not happy with is the way the bonnet/hood fits

Some more pics
Motor is nothing special to look at,just added a piss poor attempt at a vortech style super charger and a upper radiator hose better then none






















































































































Would like to thank Minidreams for the inspiration and idea for this build :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: this is one beautiful build bro! Love it! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just plain fukkin sick...... :wow: :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 18 2011, 11:59 PM~20583814
> *Thanks heaps for all the comments very much appreciated,its far from perfect has small issues here and there,only thing im not happy with is the way the bonnet/hood fits
> 
> Some more pics
> ...



:fool2: :fool2: '
sorry just had too again :biggrin: [email protected]%@N SIIIIIIKKKKK


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy Crap ! This is a very nice build Damaged ! You did a hell of great job !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2011, 05:51 PM~20587675
> *Holy  Crap !  This  is  a  very  nice  build  Damaged ! You  did a  hell of  great  job !
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

yo homie what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+May 19 2011, 06:03 PM~20583825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 

These are the wheels


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 19 2011, 10:59 AM~20583814
> *Thanks heaps for all the comments very much appreciated,its far from perfect has small issues here and there,only thing im not happy with is the way the bonnet/hood fits
> 
> Some more pics
> ...


Thats fuckin killer man!! DAMN! :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 19 2011, 02:59 AM~20583814
> *Thanks heaps for all the comments very much appreciated,its far from perfect has small issues here and there,only thing im not happy with is the way the bonnet/hood fits
> 
> Some more pics
> ...


DAMN!!! Damaged bro'...u talkin bout all da lil minor issues wit da build. but yet dis build looks like something out of a auto magazine...very bad ass build bro'. :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

gseeds said:


> WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:



Wow a
Amazing


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that mofo is tight!!!!! BADASS WORK!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

UnREAL!! I LOVE it!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

gseeds said:


> WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


Thankyou very much Gary



mo customs said:


> Wow a
> Amazing


Thanks Mo



darkside customs said:


> Damn that mofo is tight!!!!! BADASS WORK!!!!!!


Thanks alot wonderbread



Tonioseven said:


> UnREAL!! I LOVE it!!


Thanks Tonio


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Well i got some inspiration from one of Minidreams builds again.










Il try change my build a bit so its not a copy of Mini's build.

And so the fun began.



































This is all ive done so far
hno: no going back now hope i dont fuck it up

Thanks Mini and Rollinoldskoo for the pics they sent to help me with this build.

Have an idea for the left over Alternomad body which il post as soon as i do some work to it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh shit here we go again. Bad ass work homie u doin a great job ! :wow: wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

aaahyeah! this one will be tight!

are those cutlass's in the background?


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that is gonna be sick Damaged


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Well i got some inspiration from one of Minidreams builds again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at it again...Damaged bro', u r a master fab artist. u know i always keep an eye on ur work...down rite bad ass as always:worship::worship::wow::wow::nicoderm::drama::run:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

real nice work in this thread bro !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice work as always.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Well its been awhile since i posted here,had nothing worthy of posting and loss motivation due to the winter weather over here.
But weather is improving so i thought id do a simple curbside to get motivated and start building again.

Here is what im currently working on.





















Not the best of pics,il post some better ones when its completed


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Well its been awhile since i posted here,had nothing worthy of posting and loss motivation due to the winter weather over here.
> But weather is improving so i thought id do a simple curbside to get motivated and start building again.
> 
> Here is what im currently working on.
> ...


nice to c u buildin again Damaged bro'...been a while. u know u got it all down...u always do da craziest clean work. always bad ass to c wat u do up next...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks D

Hilux completed


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*Clorox*_ doesn't come any cleaner than that!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks COAST2COAST and Tonio

Few more outdoor pics of Hilux


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Just sikk! :wow: Nice work bro. That is just plain Clean!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Fucken shit that's the cleanest simplest yet beautiful truck I seen some times I say a little is a lot!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments on the Hilux, Scrape and Lolife.

Here is my current w.i.p OOB,figured it was about time i built and finished a lowrider.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that hilux came out clean as hell and the 63 lookin good allready


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

dude sweet builds!! :thumbsup: i love the impalamino! i would move to australia in a hot second if i knew i could get my hands on an HSV Maloo :fool2:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

did you clear it before you foiled it? the foil looks sick bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn some badass builds in here!!!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments




jojo in VV said:


> did you clear it before you foiled it?


Are you asking about the foil on the 63. It has no clear applied,its just polished Tamiya TS-15 blue,then applied foil.And then lightly polished the foil.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice work in here as always.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Thanks for the comments on the Hilux, Scrape and Lolife.
> 
> Here is my current w.i.p OOB,figured it was about time i built and finished a lowrider.


Damaged bro'...you never fail to impress. '63 is really clean...like how u foil'd the rear end. bad ass...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thankyou MKD904
and 
Thanks alot D as always appreciate your comments.

63 completed


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, that's a sweet car, looks really good


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn the 63 is real clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Really really clean. Keep them coming.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CLEAN build. Great detailing!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hella clean!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments on the 63 fella's, much appreciated
.
Some outdoor pics of the 63


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

hey bro how are you getting the white decals.???? the ones on the back window


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

airbrushmaster said:


> hey bro how are you getting the white decals.???? the ones on the back window


A mate of mine from an Aussie forum made them for me.He has an ALPS printer which can print white on decal paper.
The font that was used is called Sadoc Wild.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

MAZDAT said:


> Hella clean!!!!!:thumbsup:


X-63!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:ALWAYS NICE WORK IN HERE !!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Thanks for all the comments on the 63 fella's, much appreciated.Some outdoor pics of the 63


 Susie that is soooooo fresh and soooooo clean.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:ALWAYS NICE WORK IN HERE !!


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thankyou for the replies and comments, it nice to know the 63 gets some L.I.L members approval.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Just finished another Hilux today.Its very simiular to the one i built previously.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

damn that's cool!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh damn! That bitchin is clean........... Looks real too!nice work bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Just finished another Hilux today.Its very simiular to the one i built previously.


killer yota's bro!! howd you make the yota badges!? styrene and foil?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Damaged said:


> Just finished another Hilux today.Its very simiular to the one i built previously.


tooo sick


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dang....that truck looks killer...love the paint an set up..great job.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*You have one of the cleanest build styles I have EVER seen!! I love it!! :nicoderm::thumbsup:*


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thankyou very much for all the comments,much appreciated.



hocknberry said:


> howd you make the yota badges!? styrene and foil?!


Yep, styrene and foil.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Damaged said:


> Just finished another Hilux today.Its very simiular to the one i built previously.


*NICE AND CLEAN:thumbsup:*


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Just finished another Hilux today.Its very simiular to the one i built previously.


clean as always...really like the different touches. like the tail lights an Toyota signs...really nice work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 1,000,000 !!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

can you snap some up close shots of the tank/compressor set up?! who knew boring black could look so clean and smooth?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks again for the comments





hocknberry said:


> can you snap some up close shots of the tank/compressor set up?! who knew boring black could look so clean and smooth?! :thumbsup:


Here you go Hock.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's a nice truck!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

hellava clean truck


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Cheers for the comments.

Few more outdoor pics.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

incredible work... soooo CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Youza bad dude!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Thanks again for the comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro!! you scratch build all the valves on the tank?! nice set up for sure!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful work as always.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks heaps for the additional comments



hocknberry said:


> you scratch build all the valves on the tank?!


Yeah Hock used evergreen strips
item #164 square strip.80x.80(2mmx2mm)
item #222 round rod .62(1.6mm) or item #212 round rod .80(2.0mm)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well i wasnt going to post this build until it was done,but im curious to see what you all think ?




























Building it for a curbside community build on another forum.So it wont have an engine or chassis detail,just going to be a very basic,simple quick build.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Damaged , the Chevy II looks great.

I always wondered why Chevy made a post door car when a hardtop would have looked better.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks sandcast,
I wasnt sure if it would look good as a lowrider, but thought what the hell its something different.

Applied some paint today,my favourite colour


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You've got that color mastered!! Looks awesome as always!!!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:thumbsup::420::nicoderm: nova looks good!! i did mine as a lowlow too!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Thanks sandcast,
> I wasnt sure if it would look good as a lowrider, but thought what the hell its something different.
> 
> Applied some paint today,my favourite colour


man thats bad ass homie!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Thanks sandcast,
> I wasnt sure if it would look good as a lowrider, but thought what the hell its something different.
> 
> Applied some paint today,my favourite colour


im diggin it damaged!! a friend of mine in high school (circa 96) had a nova just like this.....but it had a door post.....kandy green gold spokes getting ready to get lifted......and his life was cut short way too young! build it up bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Damaged said:


> Thanks sandcast,
> I wasnt sure if it would look good as a lowrider, but thought what the hell its something different.
> 
> Applied some paint today,my favourite colour


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Sweet.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Thanks sandcast,
> I wasnt sure if it would look good as a lowrider, but thought what the hell its something different.
> 
> Applied some paint today,my favourite colour


builds are always clean...cant wait to c more bro'.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> builds are always clean...cant wait to c more bro'.


x-2 brotha....didnt think this would look good as a lo lo.....guess i was wronguffin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

Got the Nova completed.






















































Not a full on build, just a curbside built for fun,pretty happy how it turned out considering started with a crappy AMT kit


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not a nova fan. But that is pimp. Great job man.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work brotha...looks good!!


time for a different color yet?:biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks halfasskustoms and COAST2COAST




COAST2COAST said:


> time for a different color yet?:biggrin:


lol maybe one day,Tamiya black is the only paint i get consistent results with 


Few more pics of the Nova


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Nova is too sick!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job! Super clean job, Killer ride!!



Damaged said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Got the Nova completed.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Damaged said:


> Thanks halfasskustoms and COAST2COAST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Thanks halfasskustoms and COAST2COAST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a slick ass ride bro!! paint is perfect did you say that was tamiya?


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Damaged said:


> Thanks halfasskustoms and COAST2COAST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice detail work, love the dash and the parking lights looks like there on....


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thankyou very much for all the replies and comments, as per usual they are greatly appreciated.
Makes building and sharing my builds so much more worth while. 




716 LAYIN LOW said:


> did you say that was tamiya?


Yep Tamiya TS-14 black


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Thanks halfasskustoms and COAST2COAST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Flawless paint...:thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

That's bad ass. Super clean paint


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Straight sickness ! ! ! I would roll that !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments sneekyg,dink and LUXMAN.

Here is another couple curbsides im currently working on.
Amt 69 chevelle



























Fujimi wrx


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice....u goin black with this one


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

lol,thanks Coast
I would really like to paint the Chevelle black,but ive used the last can I had on the ricer 
so thinking of going with Tamiya deep metallic blue.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Damaged, the Nova looks great. In fact, all you other ones are great too. That Nova kit is okay, just the front clip is a little funky. I don't know why they made it separate. They made a Ventura kit too.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Ricer complete.
Except for number plates,printer aint working 






































































I know its not correct spec as a 1:1.
Wanted it to be different, so I built it my way.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice ride homie well done!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Damaged said:


> Ricer complete.
> Except for number plates,printer aint working
> 
> 
> ...


seseeeee, same here i picked up a canon yesterday best 50$ spent my decals came out bad ass


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.
Got the printer sorted so it all done now.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

As always .......... beautiful !


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:x-2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Really clean.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL back in black!! j/k came out nice damaged! do you polish your paint jobs or is that all clear? you said you use the tamiya spray right?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

How do you do the plates. I have a Mac, I can make the plate on the site that allows you to create the plate, but when I resize the picture and print, it looks like crap, all pixilated, and blury. HELP!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn bro that nova is clean as fuck bro you got black paint jobs on lock


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thankyou very much for the comments



hocknberry said:


> LOL back in black!! j/k came out nice damaged! do you polish your paint jobs or is that all clear? you said you use the tamiya spray right?


:rofl: As hard as it might be to believe, all the black paint jobs ive done arent polished they are straight from the can finish
Yep Tamiya TS-14 black



MKD904 said:


> How do you do the plates. I have a Mac, I can make the plate on the site that allows you to create the plate, but when I resize the picture and print, it looks like crap, all pixilated, and blury. HELP!!!


Hey MKD, with the number plates I designed/made a blank plate the size of an A4 sheet in a program called open office.
Then print it out.Then scan and then open the blank plate in photoshop and add the lettering,crop,reduce image size and print.
I found a when reducing images to print,the original image needs to be quite large, that way when its reduced detail and crisp'ness arent lost hth.
Probaly other ways to do it but thats what works for me.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> Got the printer sorted so it all done now.


always so fresh an clean Damaged bro'...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Pure sickness!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

WRX=Pure sexness.... Are u using Tamiya clear as well?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Tonio,some of your ricer builds provided inspiration for the Subaru.

Thanks gonzo, no clear used on my black paint jobs


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Thanks Tonio,some of your ricer builds provided inspiration for the Subaru.
> 
> Thanks gonzo, no clear used on my black paint jobs


wow... thats crazy..no clear no polish... you must have the perfect set up ....how many coats of black on it?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Thanks gonzo, no clear used on my black paint jobs


sorry bro but there is no way there is no clear or polish?! even though it looks like you use water in the pics and maybe a reflection causes the "wet look".....whats your trick? ive used tamiya sprays, last build was my 61 wagon...although i have yet to use black!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> you must have the perfect set up ....how many coats of black on it?


No special set up,paint in the shed/garage,I just try to make sure the primer is smooth as,warm the can. Id guess and say 3 coats.1 mist coat, 1 solid coat then I gradually build up the paint with multiple layers without stopping to get the wet look



hocknberry said:


> sorry bro but there is no way there is no clear or polish?! even though it looks like you use water in the pics and maybe a reflection causes the "wet look".....whats your trick? ive used tamiya sprays, last build was my 61 wagon...although i have yet to use black!


Thats ok Hock you dont have to believe me,But why would I lie.
Yeah the lighting and angle of the pics enhance the wet look for sure.
Im painting the chevelle black today and hoping to finish over the next couple days.So il take some time elapsed pics with the paint.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Paint was applied about 20mins ago, 2nd solid coat,will be doing the heavy wet look coat next.Il let it dry for a few hours after thats done then post up some pics later 








Sorry its a bit blurry as I normally use a tripod and timer when taking pics.The pics i post later will be better


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

These pics taken after heavy wet coat applied


















Will post up some more pics in a few hours when its dried a bit more.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Well Hock thats the best i can provide,to show that its not polished or cleared.
Should have it assembled and completed in a few days.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:thats an awesome out of the can paintjob!!looking wet as hell!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Well Hock thats the best i can provide,to show that its not polished or cleared.
> Should have it assembled and completed in a few days.


LOL.....ok ok....:worship:im a believer now! :h5: for sure, thats awsome!!! especially rattle can!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Damaged said:


> Well Hock thats the best i can provide,to show that its not polished or cleared.
> Should have it assembled and completed in a few days.


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Well Hock thats the best i can provide,to show that its not polished or cleared.
> Should have it assembled and completed in a few days.


:worship: Again....Nice paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for comments appreciate it.
Done a quick mock up to see how its looking so far.









I really liked how the Nova I previously built turned out, so couldnt resist and had to do the Chevelle the same.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dang bro.. that turned out sweet!!!! ive never liked doing black.. but after seeing this an the steps you explained...i have to try it! thanks man.. an this car looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So I have to say that I HATE you guys that get builds finished this quick. You just busted out like 3-4 builds in the past month. I have finished a total of 4 builds in 2 years. I'm trying to finish 1 or 2 more before the end of the year, but we will see.

Great job as always.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Thanks for comments appreciate it.
> Done a quick mock up to see how its looking so far.
> 
> 
> ...



I love the way this looks!! I built a stock GSX for a friend but I mocked it up with spokes on it and was told it was dumb. I dont give a shit, These body styles look sick with spokes!! Great job bro, and BTW I love the black!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> dang bro.. that turned out sweet!!!! ive never liked doing black.. but after seeing this an the steps you explained...i have to try it! thanks man.. an this car looks great!:thumbsup:


Thanks 716,
im starting to not like painting anything other than black lol



MKD904 said:


> So I have to say that I HATE you guys that get builds finished this quick. You just busted out like 3-4 builds in the past month. I have finished a total of 4 builds in 2 years. I'm trying to finish 1 or 2 more before the end of the year, but we will see.
> 
> Great job as always.


lol Thanks MKD,
I dont have a job or family commitments/responsibilities like alot of you guys,so I have lots of spare time to build and at the moment its perfect painting weather over here in Aus. Also my recently finished builds are only curbsides so they do build up fairly quick.



D.L.O.Styles said:


> I love the way this looks!! I built a stock GSX for a friend but I mocked it up with spokes on it and was told it was dumb. I dont give a shit, These body styles look sick with spokes!! Great job bro, and BTW I love the black!!:thumbsup:


Thanks D.L.O,
Agree with you I like the body styles with spokes too.After I done the Nova I went through my kit stash to see what else could be converted to a curbside Lowrider and found the Chevelle and thought yep that will be different .Got one more kit that Im planning to build the same style as Nova and Chevelle ,will post that up soon.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Damaged said:


> These pics taken after heavy wet coat applied
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a GLASS BRO. CLEEEAN!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Chevelle completed*

Thanks LATIN SKULL

Completed the Chevelle today,will post some outdoor pics tomorrow hopefully


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: damn!!! lovin the lowrider muscle cars!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*DAMN*



Damaged said:


> Thanks LATIN SKULL
> 
> Completed the Chevelle today,will post some outdoor pics tomorrow hopefully



TOO CLEAN RIGHT HERE


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like the key is getting the coat of paint as wet as possible without running.

I have a 69 Chevelle.....makes me want to build it.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

base905 said:


> :thumbsup: damn!!! lovin the lowrider muscle cars!


Thanks base,planning to build a few more.Current one im working on is pictured below


TINGOS said:


> TOO CLEAN RIGHT HERE


Thanks TINGO appreciate it


sandcast said:


> Sounds like the key is getting the coat of paint as wet as possible without running.
> 
> I have a 69 Chevelle.....makes me want to build it.


Yep the trick is knowing when to stop before it runs when applying the last heavy wet coat.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Havent been able to get outdoor pics of the Chevelle yet.Its been too windy the last couple days as soon as its a nice calm day il shoot some pics and post them up.

This is what im currently working on, just a rough mock up.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

sweet! cant wait to see this chevelle done homie!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Another muscle Lowrider im working on.Just a rough mock up


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*62 Impala*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice 62


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Freakin' PERFECT!!!*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God dam that 62 is clean. Smooth as glass.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and comments.

Some other pics.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I cant belive it. Its too clean. Look like a diecast, its so clean.:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice duece bro!! so i tried your paint trick, only with some tamiya red.....couldnt get it to look like your black....it still needs clear! must be the pigment or your skills?!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

That chevele is dope you got them black paint jobs on lock


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Thanks for the replies and comments.
> 
> Some other pics.


freakin clean!!!:wow:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the additional comments.



hocknberry said:


> so i tried your paint trick, only with some tamiya red.....couldnt get it to look like your black....it still needs clear! must be the pigment or your skills?!


:dunno: might be the pigment,ive only ever done black paint jobs using the technique I mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Damaged said:


> Thanks for the replies and comments.
> 
> Some other pics.


Black is buetifull.......nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*62 Impala outdoor pics*

Thanks josh.


A few outdoor shots.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's clean


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Thanks josh.
> 
> 
> A few outdoor shots.


Dude I love it. Great job.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*62 Belair*

Just completed this build.Done in my usual colour's.
































































Will post some more and better qaulity pics soon.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:damn thats alot of chrome in the interior!!:biggrin:nice work


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I love it. Just so you know if you ever run out of room in your house for all those kool ass cars I'll display them in house. Just trying to help out...........lol


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*65 Chevelle*

Newly finished build, done in my usual style.It was built for M.C.M forum Lowrider community build.




































































































Will post some outdoor pics soon

Thanks in advance for comments and looking.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:flawless


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:flawless


 x2 great thread. even the ricer's turned my head.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, i am really loving your work! So clean man!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Simple builds with awesome detail. I like how you keep them somewhat plain and then hit them with the details that blow them out of the water. Badass work.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice man.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Always look forward to seeing this thread in bold. Love your work and photography skills.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damaged said:


> Newly finished build, done in my usual style.It was built for M.C.M forum Lowrider community build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is badass,just clean homie!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Few outdoor pics of the 65 Chevelle*

Thanks for the comments as always they are much appreciated.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Beautiful! 

so.. what kind of paint are you using?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Dig

:roflmao:
Same paint I always use, Tamiya TS-14 gloss black.
No clear, no polishing or wax.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Well Hock thats the best i can provide,to show that its not polished or cleared.
> Should have it assembled and completed in a few days.


FUCK YOU DAMAGED!!!! YOU'RE A FUCKING DICK!!! that shit is FLAWLESS!!!!

I think I sold my painting soul to build accessories!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:rofl:
Thanks Sin

Its taken a bit of practice.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*1st time trying patterns*

Been trying and practicing to do some patterns,
I had a couple spare bonnets/hoods in my parts box so i thought id practice and test on them first before I attempt to do it on a body.

This was my first attempt,a bit rough and not very symmetrical.Design was a bit simple and to close together.
Also the first time ive used a dual action airbrush to apply paint.










Second attempts only done the masking so far.



















Thanks to Pancho for the tips,techniques and inspiration in his thread.

Also got some great tips from wgflatliner and Dr Cranky,so I thank them too.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

wow amazing looks great i mean.....yeah DAYUM nice job dood .... did you cut that tape yourself ??? it looks great for your first .. cant wait to see some color with that


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

great work with the tape brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick tape work! Do you cut the tape (on the corners) on the model itself or before you apply it looks really sharp.



Damaged said:


> Been trying and practicing to do some patterns,
> I had a couple spare bonnets/hoods in my parts box so i thought id practice and test on them first before I attempt to do it on a body.
> 
> This was my first attempt,a bit rough and not very symmetrical.Design was a bit simple and to close together.
> ...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

DTAT2 said:


> wow amazing looks great i mean.....yeah DAYUM nice job dood .... did you cut that tape yourself ??? it looks great for your first .. cant wait to see some color with that


Thanks DTAT.
Yeah cut the tape myself.Used pancho's method of taping 2 blades together,layed the tape on some glass and used a steel ruler as a cutting guide.
Colours will be the same as the 1st test piece. 



COAST2COAST said:


> great work with the tape brotha:thumbsup:


Thankyou Coast



jevries said:


> Sick tape work! Do you cut the tape (on the corners) on the model itself or before you apply it looks really sharp.


Thanks jevries.
Yeah all the corners were cut after tape was applied,did a section at a time so I didnt get lost with tape lines going all over each other. 
I forgot to mention that some of the colour inspiration came from your Lost Angel build.So I must thankyou for the inspiration/idea for colours.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damaged said:


> Been trying and practicing to do some patterns,
> I had a couple spare bonnets/hoods in my parts box so i thought id practice and test on them first before I attempt to do it on a body.
> 
> This was my first attempt,a bit rough and not very symmetrical.Design was a bit simple and to close together.
> ...


Sick taping bro


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Pattern test piece's colour's applied*

Thanks CemetaryAngel.


Got some colour's applied to the practice/test piece's today,not perfect.
But im learning from the mistakes and rough bits.



















Now that ive done these test piece's and had a bit of practice il try a full pattern job on a scrap body.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks great dude!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW man........thats great lookin. Good job homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Liking the color combo.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Some more pattern practice*

Made a start on full body patterned practice piece.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Made a start on full body patterned practice piece.


ever hear the term "like a duck to water"?:worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Made a start on full body patterned practice piece.


WOW now thats sick lookin. I love it man. Great tape work.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude that is awesome!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Damaged said:


> Made a start on full body patterned practice piece.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damaged said:


> Made a start on full body patterned practice piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick as hell


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work brotha....cant wait to c finished product!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

sinicle said:


> ever hear the term "like a duck to water"?:worship:


X2 :wow: :wow: no more tips for you haha :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> ever hear the term "like a duck to water"?:worship:


LOL, yeah no shit!

Nice man!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Damaged said:


> Thanks DTAT.
> Yeah cut the tape myself.Used pancho's method of taping 2 blades together,layed the tape on some glass and used a steel ruler as a cutting guide.
> Colours will be the same as the 1st test piece.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info bro!! I def need to get back into painting model cars. Bought a batch of Createx paints and it's going to be practise, practise and more practise.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good! I had problems getting my lines symetrical yours look real good. I guess I need a ruler to measure the distances between the lines, it's the hardest part.



Damaged said:


> Thanks CemetaryAngel.
> 
> 
> Got some colour's applied to the practice/test piece's today,not perfect.
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice damaged!! and you are mixing black and white together with minimal bleed through! tape work is wicked and on a pncho level for sure!! cant wait to see how your body test comes out!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Def one gooood tape work...:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Made a start on full body patterned practice piece.


Excellent Taping Skills :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

that is real nice!!!!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

ok so i got this cadillac that needs a paint job you do comission work right ???? lookin hella good broh


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

This is some crazy ass work you put in those patterns


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Thanks CemetaryAngel.
> 
> 
> Got some colour's applied to the practice/test piece's today,not perfect.
> ...


not perfect he says...you gotta be crazy to think that. that shit is bad ass...nice clean lines! :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*That is some sick work homie !
*


Damaged said:


> Made a start on full body patterned practice piece.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thankyou very much for all the comments fella's,truly appreciated.

And extra thanks to Pancho and Trend for acknowledging my effort's,means alot coming from the masters of patterns and paint.



jevries said:


> Looks good! I had problems getting my lines symetrical yours look real good. I guess I need a ruler to measure the distances between the lines, it's the hardest part.


Yep,totally agree I struggled and found it very hard to get it all symmetrical. 



hocknberry said:


> nice damaged!! and you are mixing black and white together with minimal bleed through! tape work is wicked and on a pncho level for sure!! cant wait to see how your body test comes out!


Didnt use any white Hock,
For the base I used Tamiya TS-30 silver leaf,then a couple coats of TS-65 pearl clear and then a 3 coats of TS-13 clear,once that dries gave it a wet sand/scuff with 4000 polishing cloth.Then applied tape and paint.

The colour's are decanted TS-42 light gun metal,TS-38 gunmetal and TS-14 black.



DTAT2 said:


> ok so i got this cadillac that needs a paint job you do comission work right ???? lookin hella good broh


:rofl: nah


Only got a couple pics of masking and painting.



















Top section done.
Same colours as mentioned above,but I used decanted TS-29 semi black as I run out of gloss.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow that looks good. Great painting, taping, and masking.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Holy shit that Riviera is Awesome!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Sikk tape work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Thankyou very much for all the comments fella's,truly appreciated.
> 
> And extra thanks to Pancho and Trend for acknowledging my effort's,means alot coming from the masters of patterns and paint.
> 
> ...


that is on POINT right there!! way to pull it off bro!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Pattern work on practice body complete*

Cheers for the comments.

Well got the side's done,not a 100% happy with how they turned out.
But it is what it is,and its my first attempt at doing full body patterns.
Lesson learnt more practice required.



























Will post up some better pics in sunlight once it has been clear coated.

Going to practice some more on a Lindberg 61 Impala hopper body.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW great work.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I'd 200% happy with that,sheesh.It looks awesome to me,Just my 2 cents


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Throw some all-black Daytons on it with only the knockoff being chrome and do a two-toned interior on it and it will be unstoppable!! TRULY beautiful work brotha!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that is fuckin jaw dropping work!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Fuckin sick man. Your killin it looks like hours of taping to me


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks sick!



Damaged said:


> Thankyou very much for all the comments fella's,truly appreciated.
> 
> And extra thanks to Pancho and Trend for acknowledging my effort's,means alot coming from the masters of patterns and paint.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

HOLY HELL!!!!! That is awwesome. I agree with Tonio about the wheels. Maybe even some Pegasus 1109's with silver or gunmetal spokes and a black dish with a chrome knockoff!!!! :bowrofl: Either way.... excellent work.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

INSANE!!!! Looks SOOO good!!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Riviera 95% complete*

Cheers for all the comments fella's.

And thankyou very much to Tonio for the suggestion about the wheels.:thumbsup:

Just one pic for now, will post more soon.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that looks soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good. Lonin it man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Slick aye,me likes!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Outdoor pics of Riviera*

Thanks fella's

Some more pics.


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn that's nice!


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Thanks fella's
> 
> Some more pics.


Dammmm son thats a bitchin car right there.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

When I see something built that well as that Riviera, I want to build one too


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

sandcast said:


> When I see something built that well as that Riviera, I want to build one too



X2 tht chits inspirational!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks appreciate the replies and comments.


This is what the Rivi was built from.









I just took out the hopper mechanism,made new mounts for the axles,gave it a new paint job and added some Pegasus 1109's.Didnt want to practice or experiment on a good full detail kit incase I messed up,which is why I chose to practice on the hopper body.






















Here is another one im working/practicing on.
Another Lindberg hopper body, 67 Oldsmobile


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie , those are SIIIIIICK !!! Can't wait to see the cutty !


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn!! Rivi is nice!!! Olds gonna be tight too, what colors u thinking on that one?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Trend, means alot to have you like what ive done.

Cheers Chris, Colours on the Olds will be
Main body; TS-24 purple base,overcoated with pearl ex reflex violet

Top angled lines; TS-42 light gun metal base, overcoated with pearl ex grey lavender.

Strips under top angled lines; Ts-44 brilliant blue base, overcoated with pearl ex duo blue-red

Centre panel strip; T-55 dark blue base overcoated with pearl ex duo blue red,then a lace mask which will be done TS-37 lavender overcoated with pearl ex micro pearl

well thats what ive planned, wether it works out or not we will see.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Damaged said:


> 99% Finished the Impalamino.
> Still have got a few small things to sort out, but overall its complete
> 
> 
> ...


. That shit right there


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks sick!!



Damaged said:


> Thanks fella's
> 
> Some more pics.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's a fine pic of the Riviera,you always have great stuff coming out of your thread!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds look clean homie much props


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the purple and silvers will look NICE on the OLDS.. Good luck homie.. I know how time consuming and tedious all that taping is!!! :around:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Thanks fella's
> 
> Some more pics.


damn!!!:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn that's SICK :nicoderm:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

As usual thanks for the replies and comments,much appreciated.
Got a couple colours on the Olds,they didnt turn out how I had hoped.But thats ok just experimenting and practicing anyway.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man thats lookin good.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking firme homie


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Latest completed build*

Thanks for the comments fella's.
Ive put the pattern practice on hold for awhile being that its winter here in Australia.

But I did finish this the other day,just a quick fun build.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks almost real bro looks badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*beautiful bike !!! Needs to be in a Bike Magazine !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Love it....


----------



## bmack3005 (Jul 9, 2012)

B,mack3005 that a cool car
Got a couple colours on the Olds,they didnt turn out how I had hoped.But thats ok just experimenting and practicing anyway.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## bmack3005 (Jul 9, 2012)

B,mack3005 that a cool paint job


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

NICE BIKE!!!! That thing looks so real!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The bike is sick.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

looked through all the pages awesome work!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks alot for the comments as always they are very much appreciated.
Tried to get some of my usual style outdoor pics today but it was overcast so couldnt get any pics of the pearl in the paint,but I manage to get some pics.









































































When I get a chance il post some more pics in full sun-light to shoe the pearl in the paint job.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That bike looks great dude,and you're killin it with the Olds!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks.


Couple pics in full sun-light


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn that looks real!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good up in here homie much props


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Cheers for the comments on the chopper.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Various builds im working on.*

Been awhile.
Havent been able to get much done lately due to it being winter over here,

But Ive been slowly progressing on some various builds.

359 Peterbilt
Out of the box mock up









Lowered and stretched.Plan to do some more mods and custom work.



























Dodge Charger,just an airbrush practice build.Going to be a curbside.


















49 Merc for Custom Car forum build off


















Amt 06 Camaro concept









Yamaha YZR









Apologize for the crap pics


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

paint work is awesome, is that alclad on the merc suspension, chassis


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> paint work is awesome, is that alclad on the merc suspension, chassis


Thanks,

Yep Alclad on the Merc parts.Only used it twice so im still learning how to apply it properly.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Everythings lookin good homie.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Been awhile.
> Havent been able to get much done lately due to it being winter over here,
> 
> But Ive been slowly progressing on some various builds.
> ...


looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

great projects !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Progress update on the 359*

Thanks h.a.k , oldskool and Trend.


Made a bit more progress on the 359 rig.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Those are some nice projects bro!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*AMT 06 Camaro concept*

Thanks OFDatTX,

Just a quick rough mock up of the 06 Camaro.


















Aoshima kranze LXZ wheels,modified front rims to lessen the amount of dish/lip.
Fujimi disc brakes.
Interior colour is Tamiya XF-57 Buff.
Paint on the body is
Base coat: H.O.K black
Overcoated/2nd coat: H.O.K intercoat clear with a bit of Pearl-Ex 644 reflex violet pearl mixed in.
Top coat: H.O.K UC-35 clear


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Yamaha YZR-m1 completed*

Thanks H.A.K.


Well got this completed,nothing special just a quick fun build.

Before.Its not a Heller kit,it came with a magazine years ago









After.








































































Paint is Tamiya TS-44 brilliant base.
Then mixed some pearl-ex 686 turquoise pearl powder into TS-13 clear for the top coat.
And Alclad chrome on the rest of the parts


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Badass bike man I like it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man I'm diggin that Pete!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking goood keep pics coming bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Man...leave for a couple days, come back to c the homies got colors on his wips:biggrin:
Everything lookin good brotha


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Badass bike man I like it


Thanks



darkside customs said:


> Man I'm diggin that Pete!


Thanks DSC



Gilsdropshop1 said:


> looking goood keep pics coming bro!:thumbsup:


Thanks,hopefully will be posting more builds now that the weather is warming up over here.



COAST2COAST said:


> Man...leave for a couple days, come back to c the homies got colors on his wips:biggrin:
> Everything lookin good brotha


 Thanks,yeah bit of colour on the builds for a change.Black still my favourite colour though.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*06 Camaro concept completed*

Got the Camaro finished.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work as always!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

X 3:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Beautiful work as always!!!


x2!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Outdoor pics of Camaro*

Cheers for the replies appreciate it.

Some outdoor pics of the 06 Camaro.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats one clean build man.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*49 Merc completed*

Thanks hak.


The Merc was built for the Custom Car forum model car garage build off.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Absolutely STUNNING!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Thanks hak.
> 
> 
> The Merc was built for the Custom Car forum model car garage build off.


beautiful ride!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Damaged said:


> Thanks hak.
> 
> 
> The Merc was built for the Custom Car forum model car garage build off.


Need to get that titled in the state and cruise it. Flawless work.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You just have the cleanest build style,photo finish on that Merc!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Absolutely STUNNING!!!:thumbsup:


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That looks so good, it looks diecast. Great work man. LOVE IT.


----------



## AshhhDTD (Sep 7, 2012)

that merc is just amazing..........!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Absolutely STUNNING!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks,means alot to have you comment Tonio as you are one of the many builders who provide me with inspiration to build clean.



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> beautiful ride!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks



MayhemKustomz said:


> Need to get that titled in the state and cruise it. Flawless work.


Thanks, would be a nice cruiser in 1:1 for sure.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> You just have the cleanest build style,photo finish on that Merc!!


Thanks,I try my best to build clean as possible.



COAST2COAST said:


> x2:thumbsup:


Cheers



halfasskustoms said:


> That looks so good, it looks diecast. Great work man. LOVE IT.


Thanks.



AshhhDTD said:


> that merc is just amazing..........!


Cheers mate


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Dodge Charger completed*

Well in no way is this build anything special as I didnt really put in much effort.
Started with the shitty MPC D.O.H kit.Which why I just went curbside and used it for airbrush practice.

Paint base is H.O.K Chrome yellow and Molly orange highlights.
Then over-coated with intercoat clear with some pearl-ex 641 pumpkin orange mixed in.
Top coated with UC-35


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well in no way am I a fan of that car, _*BUT I am a fan of that paint job. Great work buddy. Looks sweeeeeeeeeeeet.*_


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice paint...looks likes the doors open too:thumbsup:i know they don't.....but they look like they do


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice builds! Do the side pipes (lake pipes?) come in the merc kit?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well in no way am I a fan of that car, _*BUT I am a fan of that paint job. Great work buddy. Looks sweeeeeeeeeeeet.*_


Thanks h.a.k always appreciate your comments
Im not a fan of the D.O.H car either,then again there is no Mopars that I really like.Im a Chev fan



COAST2COAST said:


> Nice paint...looks likes the doors open too:thumbsup:i know they don't.....but they look like they do


Thanks Coast,yeah doors needed a bit of a black wash (Tamiya X-19 smoke) just to break up the colour a bit,looked kinda toy like with out. 



ghettobuilt said:


> Nice builds! Do the side pipes (lake pipes?) come in the merc kit?


Thanks ghetto,yep side/lake pipes are in the Revell Merc kit.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*More pics of the Charger*

Shot some pics of the Charger in full sun light, to try show the pearl wasnt real successful but you can kinda see it in a couple pics.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I love it!! I had to stare at it for a while and study what you did with the paint and it looks fantastic!! I could actually see this existing as a 1:1.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Super clean builds


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Shot some pics of the Charger in full sun light, to try show the pearl wasnt real successful but you can kinda see it in a couple pics.


bad ass!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Current wips*

Thanks Tonio, Slammd and Oldskool.

Been a bit lazy with the builds lately,mainly been doing curbside/slammers as they are quick and fun.

Although ive just started working on and going to do a full detail build for the New Years Day Show-Off topic/thread.
But I wont be showing any pics of it until show day 1st Jan 2013.

Here is a few im working on at the moment.Hoping to get them all painted ( yes all will be black) over the next week or so.

70 chevelle



























67 Chevelle (this will be built same style as 72 Nova and 69 Chevelle I built last year)









69 Charger 
Found another D.O.H kit in the stash and being that these are a crap kit went curbside again but different style this time.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Damaged said:


> Thanks Tonio, Slammd and Oldskool.
> 
> Been a bit lazy with the builds lately,mainly been doing curbside/slammers as they are quick and fun.
> 
> ...


Are those the Pegasus Helas on the Charger? They look great on that body style car.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Are those the Pegasus Helas on the Charger?


Yep, 19/23 combo


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup: looking good bro.. always a fan of your work


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Paint applied to a few wips*

Thanks Dig.:thumbsup:


Applied some paint to these builds yesterday.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I loving those 1st 2. Dont know yet about that 3rd one........But the paint on all 3 are SOOOO frenking nice.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks h.a.k's.

Yeah 70 Chevelle doesnt really look anything special at the moment,I hoping once all the chrome is on it should bring it to life a bit more.Also havent made a final decision on the wheels yet. 
Do I keep the wires on it or change them to something more suited to muscle car style ??


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*70 Chevelle update*

Decided not to use the wires on the Chevelle,changed over to 19' T's.
Hopefully should have it completed tomorrow.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Damaged said:


> Decided not to use the wires on the Chevelle,changed over to 19' T's.
> Hopefully should have it completed tomorrow.


In my honest opinion it looks much better now.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

MayhemKustomz said:


> In my honest opinion it looks much better now.


X 2


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X3:thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*70 Chevelle completed*

Thanks for your opinions fella's.

Only managed to get a few pics of the completed 70 Chevelle,hard to get good quality pics late at night.So if its a decent day tomorrow il shoot some outdoor pics.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin real good.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Thanks hak.
> 
> 
> The Merc was built for the Custom Car forum model car garage build off.
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Thanks for your opinions fella's.
> 
> Only managed to get a few pics of the completed 70 Chevelle,hard to get good quality pics late at night.So if its a decent day tomorrow il shoot some outdoor pics.


hella clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin real good.


Thanks hak,can always rely on you to leave a comment:thumbsup:



TINGOS said:


> Damaged said:
> 
> 
> > The Merc was built for the Custom Car forum model car garage build off.
> ...


Thankyou Tingos, appreciate you leaving a reply in my thread and making a comment on the Merc.



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> hella clean!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks appreciate the reply/comment.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Outdoor pics of the 70 Chevelle*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damaged said:


>


Dude, you're killin me over here. This is just sexy as hell!! Nice build.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Clean ass work man.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*65 Impala almost completed*

Cheers for the comments Scrape and hak.


Almost have the 65 Impala completed.
Just a few small things left to do.Alclad chrome the air filter, make a number plate, do a few touch ups and give it a good clean,then il shoot some better pics.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

those are SOOOOO clean man! loving that Chevelle


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Clean as hell!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Small update on 67 Chevelle*

Thanks alot dig and Tonio :thumbsup:

67 Chevelle update. 80% complete just need to detail paint and install front and rear bumpers.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sooooooo clean.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Sooooooo clean.


x2!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Take a picture of all the black rides together.....would be a cool shot.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks hak, OLDSKOOL .

MKD, il try get a pic of all the black rides in one shot.:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

whats up Damaged bro'...see you still coming with them clean ass builds. always top notch up in here...keep them coming bro'.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Whats up D, long time no see. Thanks for dropping in on my thread and commenting.Hope to see you back at the bench and posting up a build soon.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*65 Impala and 67 Chevelle completed*

Well got the 65 Impala and 67 Chevelle completed.
Just a couple pics of each for now,will post some better outdoor ones soon.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Whats up D, long time no see. Thanks for dropping in on my thread and commenting.Hope to see you back at the bench and posting up a build soon.


not much happening bro'...just been doing a lot of other stuff that's keeping me from my builds. was trying to get into resin casting but plan didn't go so well...customer project taking some of that time as well, but should be back at it soon. gonna cut off any other customers projects and casting to get back to it...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Well got the 65 Impala and 67 Chevelle completed.
> Just a couple pics of each for now,will post some better outdoor ones soon.


always really smooth and clean...need to step up my builds.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Well got the 65 Impala and 67 Chevelle completed.
> Just a couple pics of each for now,will post some better outdoor ones soon.


rides are always looking so clean homie!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Love that 65 homie. Clean as fuck.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments fella's appreciate it.



dfwr83 said:


> not much happening bro'...just been doing a lot of other stuff that's keeping me from my builds. was trying to get into resin casting but plan didn't go so well...customer project taking some of that time as well, but should be back at it soon. gonna cut off any other customers projects and casting to get back to it...


Cool,look forward to seeing you back at it.



Well I tried to get a group shot of some of the black builds, but couldnt get a good quality pic.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

What red paint are you using on the interiors?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

MayhemKustomz said:


> What red paint are you using on the interiors?


Tamiya TS-49 bright red, then over-coated with flat clear.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Custom Car forum build-off award*

My very first award for a build.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Very well-deserved!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great lookin' build bro.Congrats on the win as well.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats on the 1st place win. Car came out great.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Charger update*

Thanks for the congrats fella's.


Applied some paint to the Charger.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

clean! looks good!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Iv said it bebefor, I dont like that car. But Im really Liking what you did to that car. Real Kool man.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

congrats on the win bro'...very clean Merc, well deserved. charger coming along...can't wait to see more.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice!!! Diggin it homie


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Damaged said:


> My very first award for a build.


Congrats damaged, that merc is one bad mother


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass that looks dope


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats on the first place win,Damaged!! BTW The Charger looks killer,and I'm not a muscle car guy!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Charger completed*

Thanks for the congrats and comments fella's


Got the Charger completed.

















































































I got the some of the ideas and inspiration for this build from this hotwheels car.









The name for this build is not my idea,it was provided and courtesy of Virgil Suarez.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW yours looks so much better. Looks sweet man.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

looks great with them wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks hak and Coast for taking the time to leave a comment.


Got a new wip in the works.
Plan is to build it the same style as the 72 Nova and 67,69 Chevelles that ive built previously.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Guna look good, all your cars look good.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Guna look good, all your cars look good.


X2 builds looking clean homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damaged said:


>


I LIKE THIS BRO ITS DIFF :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dang, get down wit it homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Guna look good, all your cars look good.


Cheers hak



pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 builds looking clean homie


Thanks pina.



bigdogg323 said:


> I LIKE THIS BRO ITS DIFF :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Cheers bigdogg, I try to do something different every now and then.



Trendsetta 68 said:


> dang, get down wit it homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im trying Trend


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Another new wip*

Havent got around to applying primer/paint to the Dodge due to the weather going to shit and a bit of laziness.

So I started another new build.

Using this 1:1 as inspiration and hope to get my build to look similar,but il be using wire's instead of steelies.










As per usual/lately, its only going to be a curbside.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Man, that is going to look sweet, especially if you run with those same colours, i'm sure it will be up to your usual standards too. Will be keeping an eye on this one mate.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks mate.

Yeah going to use colours that are similar, snow white pearl and goldmine pearl.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damaged said:


> Thanks for the congrats and comments fella's
> 
> 
> Got the Charger completed.
> ...



Incredible build! love the way you painted the wheels. What did you use to mask them?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Incredible build! love the way you painted the wheels. What did you use to mask them?


Thanks Dig.

Didnt mask the wheels,
Brush painted them with Tamiya X-1 Black.And used a toothpick and cotton bud/q-tip dipped in Tamiya X-20A thinner to tidy/clean up the edges around the lip and slots.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*63 Impala*

Just re-posting this build in my thread.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*75 Dodge Dart*

Another re-post to my build thread.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damaged said:


> Just re-posting this build in my thread.


this is just badass i love it :worship::worship::worship: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> this is just badass i love it :worship::worship::worship: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


so clean!!!:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*50 Oldsmobile*

Thanks for the comments bigdogg and OLDSKOOLWAYS.


So its been awhile since I sat at the bench and worked on my models,as I was in a couldnt be fucked mood for a couple months.
But thankfully I snapped out of it last week and cracked open a fresh kit to try get the motivation to build back again.

Havent really achieved much but its a start.
Set up the ride height.
Started to prep the body by removing mold lines,re-scribe/deepen the door lines,boot/trunk lines and started to block sand the entire body.
Currently working on getting all the other parts prep'd,then hopefully il start applying some primer and paint next week sometime. 
Pretty much going to be box stock with some extra detail's and will be painted black of course


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Cant wait to see what u do with this bro :drama:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> Cant wait to see what u do with this bro :drama:


X2


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Gonna look killer as usual mate, now get back to it!!


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

the impala has a nice finish by any chance is the body diecast or plastic??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn, some sik builds bro, that paint looks smooth as hell! nice


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Cant wait to see what u do with this bro :drama:


Should end up something similar (paint and chrome) like the 63 Impala.



Compton1964 said:


> X2


:thumbsup:



Deecee said:


> Gonna look killer as usual mate, now get back to it!!


Cheers mate, Im trying to keep the ball rollin.



OldSchoolVato said:


> the impala has a nice finish by any chance is the body diecast or plastic??


Thanks, its all styrene.



408models said:


> damn, some sik builds bro, that paint looks smooth as hell! nice


Thanks 408, appreciate the comment


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*55 Chrysler 300*

Well decided to make a start on another build.

After seeing Dig's 55 Chrysler 300 I got all inspired and got out a 300 kit from the stash and made a start.

Havent really done much just some body prep and planning things out.
Got the body shaved of badges,door handles and scripts.










Currently waiting for an engine (not fuel injected Dig) to arrive in the mail,then I can make some more progress.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Damaged said:


> Well decided to make a start on another build.
> 
> After seeing Dig's 55 Chrysler 300 I got all inspired and got out a 300 kit from the stash and made a start.
> 
> ...


Mate, if it sits like that, it will be perfect! And knowing you, it will be.:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice builds looking good bro


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Just base coated (Tamiya TS-44 Brilliant blue) in these pics


















Applied an over coat of duo blue green Pearl


















Over coated again with Macro pearl


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a sick color, homie. Gonna be a bad ass Monte.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Killer paint yet again mate, and welcome back to models too mate.:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Just base coated (Tamiya TS-44 Brilliant blue) in these pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass paint job


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*62 Pontiac Catalina*

Just a re-post of this build in my thread.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Current wip*

Just a quick fun build.Should have it completed soon.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Damaged said:


> Just a quick fun build.Should have it completed soon.


Looking pretty damn SWEET there already mate, great stance too. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, Damaged.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

The color on that monte is sik, nice work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

killer work as always damaged :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship::worship:


----------



## Normaso (Oct 25, 2013)

Damaged said:


> Just base coated (Tamiya TS-44 Brilliant blue) in these pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn son, looks sick! what wheels are those. I want to get some and paint the lips like this here. good stuff!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Thanks fella's



Normaso said:


> Damn son, looks sick! what wheels are those. I want to get some and paint the lips like this here. good stuff!


Wheels are Pegasus #1109 Dz's chrome. They are 2 piece so painting the lips is easy to do.


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

real nice


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Just a re-post of this build in my thread.


Dude this is clean as hell homie.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Damaged said:


> thanks fella's
> 
> lower_case_j, nothing on the trunk of lincoln just a reflection
> 
> ...


what is that black 4 door with 5 spoke rims? its badass! all your rides are clean.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*67 Oldsmobile*

Been along time since I posted on here.

Something im currently messin with.











I tried doing patterns on this ages ago but messed up so it was stripped back, reprimed and sat in its box until about a week ago when I decided to dig it out and have another try at doing some patterns.
































Inspiration











Tamiya TS-76 Mica silver base.










Tape work.






































Colour used, House of Kolor designer pearls (PBC):

Hot pink with a bit of snow white mixed in to lighten it up a shade.
True blue.
Passion purple


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Holden HK Monaro*

Here is another one im working.

Its an Australian car, Holden HK Monaro.

Australian made resin kit.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey China, Tip Top work on the paint! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work as always!! I'm watching the Holden progress!!


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

proper everything is nice


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Damaged said:


> Been along time since I posted on here.
> 
> Something im currently messin with.
> 
> ...


That is some very impressive tape and paint work mate,, love it !!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Deecee said:


> That is some very impressive tape and paint work mate,, love it !!


Thanks Dale, something different from my usual colour of choice(black).


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*Holden HK Monaro*

Tamiya TS-76 mica silver base coat applied.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice looking Monaro mate, love the red wall touch too.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

*87 Buick*

Cheers mate.

Latest finished build.

Curbside.

Paint.
Body: Tamiya TS-14 gloss black.
Interior: Tamiya TS-29 semi gloss black, XF-1 flat black and XF-19 sky grey.


Alclad chrome applied to grille, headlight surrounds, shifter and steering wheel.


Wheels: Aoshima


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

That's cool Luke, your paint work is just amazing, stance is perfect, but no red interior?? Your slipping.........


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

G-national is so hellova dude ? I ought to work on mine since I haven't in a good while and the same goes for the cutty & the other ride...what is it?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Wow 4 years, good too see the forum is still up, it is a great inspiration and resource for Lowrider model car builders. I havent changed, but the world around me sure has.


----------



## bigdawgg323 (Oct 12, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Back at ya bigdawgg

Still building the unusual suspects.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

How about a Japanese low low. Another unusual suspect.


----------

